# Krieger Konterklasse ?



## jon_x (15. April 2008)

Hallo,
Ich hasse Krieger und will deshalb ne konterklasse zum krieger zocken welche bieten sich da an ?
Also mage ist klar aber was gibs sonst noch so ?

gruß jon_x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Metalizer (15. April 2008)

Ein Retri würde sich anbieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## peterpannbg (15. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hasse Krieger und will deshalb ne konterklasse zum krieger zocken welche bieten sich da an ?
> Also mage ist klar aber was gibs sonst noch so ?
> 
> ...



Ganz klar Pala, spiel nen Pala richtig und jeder Krieger verzweifelt dran.


----------



## Paladom (15. April 2008)

Abgesehen von den von dir genannten Krieger und Magier gibts noch 5 weitere.



Oder anders gesagt: Starte dein Spiel, gebe Benutzername und Passwort ein, klicke auf "Neuen Charakter erstellen", wähle eine Fraktion, wähle eine Rasse, wähle irgendwas, außer Krieger. ZACK hasste ne Konterklasse!


Oder was wolltest du hören?


----------



## jon_x (15. April 2008)

nein ich will ne klasse spielen die Krieger basht !
hab die schnauze voll von kriegern auf die schnauze zu bekommen !


----------



## Lucoire (15. April 2008)

er will wissen, was im stein-schere-papier-Prinzip dem Krieger überlegen is 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@topic: nen Def-Krieger is nem Fury weit überlegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxxter (15. April 2008)

Lucoire schrieb:


> er will wissen, was im stein-schere-papier-Prinzip dem Krieger überlegen is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




SKILL!!


----------



## alexaner666 (15. April 2008)

> nein ich will ne klasse spielen die Krieger basht !


da gibt es keine.
wenn du zu schlecht bist deinen charakter zu spielen dann such nicht nach einer besseren Klasse.
Diesen Thread zu erstellen wirft einen sehr erbärmlichen Eindruck auf dich.(ohne persönlich beleidigend sein zu wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## jon_x (15. April 2008)

Lucoire schrieb:


> er will wissen, was im stein-schere-papier-Prinzip dem Krieger überlegen is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



ich will ne ernste antwort, denn mein beitrag ist auch ernst gemeint !


----------



## Paladom (15. April 2008)

Auf die Gefahr hin, dass ich jetzt wieder Ärger bekomme:

Du suchst eine Klasse, mit der du nen Krieger besiegen kannst? Dann L2P. Sry


----------



## Lucoire (15. April 2008)

die antwort war ernst gemeint. (so mit Def > fury)


----------



## jon_x (15. April 2008)

wieso l2p es gibt ne menge klasse die der krieger wegputzen kann ohne das die was machen können.


----------



## Jaq (15. April 2008)

Spiel Diszi-Priester (nur wenns du wirklich[!] drauf hast)


----------



## Ilunadin (15. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> nein ich will ne klasse spielen die Krieger basht !
> hab die schnauze voll von kriegern auf die schnauze zu bekommen !




Let me guess u wanna SLAM;r0XX0rn and OWN and PWN him like a PRO.

Klingt nach hohlem Kiddygelaber das uns sagt ,dass da einer nicht spielen kann.Und am schlechtesten siene Klasse


----------



## Metadron72 (15. April 2008)

def warri, wie schon gesagt..ansonsten kann ich mich nur allen anderen anschliessen


----------



## Knallkröte (15. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hasse Krieger und will deshalb ne konterklasse zum krieger zocken welche bieten sich da an ?
> Also mage ist klar aber was gibs sonst noch so ?
> 
> ...


verstehe ich nich aber ok,gehen wir mal durch  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schami: net schlecht mit erde totems aber so richtig der killer, naja
Mage: ganz klar auf distanz halten und immer mit mächtig dmg drauf,also gut
Hexenmeister: auch jut, aber dauert zu lang, der krieger kann nur durch furcht auf distanz gehalten werden
Paladin: Ganz schlecht, im nahkampf unterlegen und zauber nich wirklich, einzig das heilen hilft ihm weita
Schurke: Macht mehr schaden aber weniger Leben, also nicht wirklich im Vorteil
Dudu: kann wurzeln, zaubern,heilen und nahkampf auch gut, würd mal damit probieren
Priester: heilen ja,aber zauber dauern zu lange kann nich oft fearen,nahkampf schwach,also nein
Jäger: Würd ich auch sehr gut einstufen, aber nur wegen pet und seitwärts schiessen

Das prob ist das Krieger viel leben haben,deswegen eine "kill den Krieger" Klasse schwer zu finden
grösster vorteil glaub ich hat n jäger gegenüber mage, welcher bei einer schnellen waffe nie zum zaubern kommt
cya, miggel aus Rexxar :Knallkröte


----------



## alexaner666 (15. April 2008)

> wieso l2p es gibt ne menge klasse die der krieger wegputzen kann ohne das die was machen können.


ich spiele krieger und mir ist es noch nie passiert dass mich nie jemand "weggeputzt" hat ohne dass ich etwas  machen konnte.
Allerdings hatte ich gegen Paladine immer die größten Probleme.
Diese machen allerdings auch nich den Ultra-DMG den du suchst.


----------



## Ilunadin (15. April 2008)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> verstehe ich nich aber ok,gehen wir mal durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


---> Schattenpriester sind mein einziger Feind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja udn dann gibts da noch rund 8 andere Klassen gegen die ich schon verloren hab...aber bitte den Mantel des Schweigens drüber 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maxxter (15. April 2008)

Um jetzt mal eine etwas qualifiziertere Antwort zu liefern:

Paladin (Holy) haben gegen MS-Krieger Vorteile. Durch Platte bekommt der Krieger keine bzw. kaum Wut, da der DMG sehr gering ist. Der Holy-Pala (wenn richtig gespielt) nukt den Krieger dann einfach mit seinem Holy-DMG weg, der ja, wie man weiß, durch die Rüstung durch geht. Also kann der Krieger auch.. was weiß ich... 5 Mio Rüssi haben, der Pala macht IMMER NOCH dmg, im Gegensatz zum Krieger.
Ansonsten Jäger, immer schön kiten...


----------



## jon_x (15. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> ich spiele krieger und mir ist es noch nie passiert dass mich nie jemand "weggeputzt" hat ohne dass ich etwas  machen konnte.
> Allerdings hatte ich gegen Paladine immer die größten Probleme.
> Diese machen allerdings auch nich den Ultra-DMG den du suchst.



ließ nochmal ich schrieb nicht das krieger weggeputzt werden sondern das andere klassen von krieger weggeputzt werden.


----------



## Knallkröte (15. April 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> ---> Schattenpriester sind mein einziger Feind
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


why?
ich mein,bei mir brauch ich für raids und norm inzen grps keinen shadow priest,dmg machen jäger un schurken,aber sonst ist das bestimmt nice


----------



## Malondil (15. April 2008)

Ich würd sagen ja hm...... also wenn du S1/S2 warris verhaun willst reicht auch nen holy pala

Edit: oh hab grad gesehn dass schon jemand den holy pala erwähnt hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ilunadin (15. April 2008)

Maxxter schrieb:


> Um jetzt mal eine etwas qualifiziertere Antwort zu liefern:
> 
> Paladin (Holy) haben gegen MS-Krieger Vorteile. Durch Platte bekommt der Krieger keine bzw. kaum Wut, da der DMG sehr gering ist. Der Holy-Pala (wenn richtig gespielt) nukt den Krieger dann einfach mit seinem Holy-DMG weg, der ja, wie man weiß, durch die Rüstung durch geht. Also kann der Krieger auch.. was weiß ich... 5 Mio Rüssi haben, der Pala macht IMMER NOCH dmg, im Gegensatz zum Krieger.
> Ansonsten Jäger, immer schön kiten...



O.o also ich hab Wut im Überfluss nur die abklingzeit is hinderlich

@ knallkröte: Häh?


----------



## Knallkröte (15. April 2008)

Malondil schrieb:


> Ich würd sagen ja hm...... also wenn du S1/S2 warris verhaun willst reicht auch nen holy pala


ich versteh immer noch nich warum mann nen krieger umhauen möchte,mich nerven jäger weil die so imba sind
@ilunadin warum du was gegen shadow priests hast???


----------



## alexaner666 (15. April 2008)

habs nochmal gelesen und solche klassen gibt es auch NICHT.
Entweder hat der Krieger zuviel skill und zu gutes equip oder der andere hat zu wenig skill und zu schlechtes equip.
oder beides.
Wenn jeder auf seinen Skill und das Equipment aufpasst würde, würde es weniger "heul-Threads" der autoren "Kiddy" geben.


----------



## Maurolotschi (15. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hasse Krieger und will deshalb ne konterklasse zum krieger zocken welche bieten sich da an ?
> Also mage ist klar aber was gibs sonst noch so ?
> 
> ...


Wie schon viele gesagt haben: Egal welche Klasse du spielst, wenn du sie richtig gut spielen kannst, haust du damit viele andere, die nicht so gut spielen können, um. Du kannst einen Restro-Druid spielen und den Warrior tot-healen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann kommt es natürlich auf die Skillung an. Z.B. Ele-Schamie wird grosse Probleme gegen einen Fury-Warrior haben, ein Verstärker-Schamane hingegen kann auch einem Krieger das Leben schwer machen. Am besten nimmst du einen Klasse, die mindestens Leder trägt, besser Schwere Rüstung und Platte, damit das im Verhältnis zum Krieger ausgeglichen ist. Und dann am besten eine Klasse, die sich (im Gegensatz zum Warrior) auch mal heilen kann. Somit wäre ein Paladin (am besten Vergelter) eine gute Konterklasse. 
Aber du musst deine Klasse im Griff haben, um gegen andere Klassen bestehen zu können. Und es gibt keine Klasse, die eine andere Klasse richtig ohne Probleme fertig macht, für so etwas gibt es ein gewisses Gleichgewicht in WoW...


----------



## jon_x (15. April 2008)

der jäger natzt den krieger nur wenn der jäger first hit hat, sonst hat man keine chance wenn der krieger nen minimales reaktionsvermögen hat.
gegen platte kommt auch nit viel dmg durch außer der arcane.


----------



## Lambiii (15. April 2008)

Man Leute wenn ich mit meinem Krieger gegen nen IceMage verlier, dann liegts net am fehlenden Skill sondern einfach weil man als Krieger eben keine Chance hat wenn man nur am Boden fesgefroren ist.
Gegen Krieger sind ja viele Klassen gut^^, außer Schurken, Hexern und Feraldruiden.


----------



## Malondil (15. April 2008)

mich nerven als holy pala "nur" diszis wegen manaburn und mages wegen dem verdammten counterspell


----------



## Ilunadin (15. April 2008)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> ich versteh immer noch nich warum mann nen krieger umhauen möchte,mich nerven jäger weil die so imba sind
> @ilunadin warum du was gegen shadow priests hast???


Im Pvp hab ich was gegen sie...sin ddie Klasse gegen die ich vllt 2 von 10 kämpfen gewinne...außerhalb der arena wohlbemerkt.


Aber ich liebe Schattenpriester als Klasse genauso wie jede andere weil keine  Unbezwingbar ist udn ne Menge vershciedener Schwächen hat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zer0X (15. April 2008)

N prot pala 0o
Hab noch keinen wirklich guten Krieger gesehen der Prot palas umhaut


----------



## Knallkröte (15. April 2008)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Man Leute wenn ich mit meinem Krieger gegen nen IceMage verlier, dann liegts net am fehlenden Skill sondern einfach weil man als Krieger eben keine Chance hat wenn man nur am Boden fesgefroren ist.
> Gegen Krieger sind ja viele Klassen gut^^, außer Schurken, Hexern und Feraldruiden.


was zu beweisen wär^^ kenn kein pvp schurken der mich noch nicht tot gecritet hat
@illunadin: k,jetzt hab ich verstanden


----------



## alexaner666 (15. April 2008)

> Man Leute wenn ich mit meinem Krieger gegen nen IceMage verlier, dann liegts net am fehlenden Skill sondern einfach weil man als Krieger eben keine Chance hat wenn man nur am Boden fesgefroren ist.


Einzige Ausnahme!
Der Ice mage hat etliche Spells um den Krieger von sich fernzuhalten.
Die machen wirklich Probleme.


----------



## Maxxter (15. April 2008)

@ Ilunadin: Okay gut, du hast Schwert-Specc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xXSeelordXx (15. April 2008)

Frostmage, Gebrechen Hexer, Druide, Pala.....
das sind so meiner ansicht nach die klasse woran der krieger am meisten zu beißen hat. und ja ich spiel selber einen. Allerdings, dass du spielen können musst ist ja wohl klar sonst verputzt dich wieder jeder krieger. Noch ne alternative wär ein verstärker shami die mich schon ab und zu mal umhaun. aber eher nicht allzu oft. ich rate dir eher zu Frostmage, Hexer oder druide.

Edit: Also wohlbemerkt Gebrechen HExer. nen destro haue ich zumindest locker wech. wenn dann nur gebrechen hexer mit ner menge an abhärtung =)


----------



## Ordimir (15. April 2008)

Man kann mit jeder aber auch echt jeder Skillung und Klasse einen Krieger und jede andere Klasse besiegen das einzige was man benötigt ist keine contra Klasse sondern Skill oder nen Gegner der noch schlechter ist als du selbst.

Ich halte die Frage auch sehr sinnfrei da Blizz großen Wert auf ausgleich der Klassen hält.

Meine Meinung dazu.
(sollte ich mich irren bitte ich um belehrung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mfg


----------



## Thrultyr (15. April 2008)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> verstehe ich nich aber ok,gehen wir mal durch
> Schami: net schlecht mit erde totems aber so richtig der killer, naja
> Mage: ganz klar auf distanz halten und immer mit mächtig dmg drauf,also gut
> Hexenmeister: auch jut, aber dauert zu lang, der krieger kann nur durch furcht auf distanz gehalten werden
> ...



Druide heißt das. Wenn Zeit ist Hexenmeister auszuschreiben, dann sollte auch Zeit sein beim Schamanen das -i durch ein -ane zu ersetzen sowie statt Dudu Druide zu schreiben. Dankeschön.

btt: Nahkämpfer habens schwer gegen gute Krieger weil sie gut austeilen und auch gut aushalten, ist aber durchaus auch schaffbar, wenn man seine Klasse sowie die Fähigkeiten des Kriegers kennt. Fernkämpfer sollten auf jeden Fall den Krieger möglichst auf Abstand halten und zu nah für Charge, aber außerhalb der Nahkampfreichweite bleiben.

my2cent und sorry für fullquote


----------



## agolbur (15. April 2008)

sry, aber ein magier ist echt die beste klasse gegen krieger...

ansonsten würde ich sagen pala

ABER: magier hat natürlich auch seine "konter" klassen wie z.b. priester oder hexer


----------



## Knallkröte (15. April 2008)

Ordimir schrieb:


> Man kann mit jeder aber auch echt jeder Skillung und Klasse einen Krieger und jede andere Klasse besiegen das einzige was DU benötigst ist keine contra Klasse sondern Skill oder nen Gegner der noch schlechter ist als du selbst.
> 
> Ich halte die frage auch sehr sinnfrei da Blizz großen Wert auf ausgleich der Klassen hält.
> 
> ...


Belehrung folgt:
es gibt zu jeder klasse eine andere klasse die die speziellen fähigkeiten der einen klasse gezielt untebinden kann
ausnahme:skillung aber auch da: ein furi krieger bleibt ein furi krieger und wird nie einschurke sein
@thrultyr:wusst nicht ob jeder weiss was ein hm is^^


----------



## Morcan (15. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> wieso l2p es gibt ne menge klasse die der krieger wegputzen kann ohne das die was machen können.



Und in nem Monat suchst du wieder weil deine "Konterklasse" von jemand anderem "gebasht" wurde? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (15. April 2008)

xXSeelordXx schrieb:


> Frostmage, Gebrechen Hexer, Druide, Pala.....
> das sind so meiner ansicht nach die klasse woran der krieger am meisten zu beißen hat. und ja ich spiel selber einen. Allerdings, dass du spielen können musst ist ja wohl klar sonst verputzt dich wieder jeder krieger. Noch ne alternative wär ein verstärker shami die mich schon ab und zu mal umhaun. aber eher nicht allzu oft. ich rate dir eher zu Frostmage, Hexer oder druide.
> 
> Edit: Also wohlbemerkt Gebrechen HExer. nen destro haue ich zumindest locker wech. wenn dann nur gebrechen hexer mit ner menge an abhärtung =)



ich habe einen 70er hexxer und ich muss sagen das selbst mit SL/SL den krieger nit down kriege ich bekomm einfach zuviel dmg rein und meine selbstheilung wird vom krieger halbiert.
ich komm dak abfangen und kniesehene nit von krieger weg und fearen lassen sich krieger mest nit so einfach und wenn doch hatter noch insiegnie.

ich gehe bei meinen bedingunngen nicht von first hit aus sondern von situationen wo der krieger first hit hat und auch seine kniesehenn taste findet.


----------



## Knallkröte (15. April 2008)

ich glaub das trifft zu ;o)
halt nochmal: s gibt keine auch nur 50% überlegene klasse


----------



## xXSeelordXx (15. April 2008)

aber jetzt mal so. was hast du denn für ne klasse?^^ vllt würde ja umskillen auch schon reichen. xD das schonmal ausprobiert?^^

Edit: ok da war ich wohl zu langsam xD


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. April 2008)

also krieger<jäger
jäger können mit nem schuss den bewegungstempo verringern und dan wieder in die distanz gehen und voll dmg machen
oder pala schutz(solange mir keiner das gegenteil beweißt)


----------



## Knallkröte (15. April 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> also krieger<jäger
> jäger können mit nem schuss den bewegungstempo verringern und dan wieder in die distanz gehen und voll dmg machen
> oder pala schutz(solange mir keiner das gegenteil beweißt)


ich würd auch sagen probier jäger,dudu oder mage


----------



## xXSeelordXx (15. April 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> also krieger<jäger
> jäger können mit nem schuss den bewegungstempo verringern und dan wieder in die distanz gehen und voll dmg machen
> oder pala schutz(solange mir keiner das gegenteil beweißt)



Also ich hab bisher noch jeden hunter wechgehauen, der so ungefähr auf meinem equip-standard war. egal ob bm, treff oder überleben


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. April 2008)

xXSeelordXx die hatten wohl entweder ne falsche taktik oder nur zu blöd,nen jäger richtig zu spielen


----------



## xXSeelordXx (15. April 2008)

An deiner Stelle würde ich mir einen Dudu hochleveln und den auf 70 auf heal skillen. Healdudus sind derzeit sehr beliebt und haben meiner meinung nach gegen jede klasse gute chancen. vorausgesetzt sie wissen welche knöpfe sie drücken müssen.....


----------



## Ilunadin (15. April 2008)

Zer0X schrieb:


> N prot pala 0o
> Hab noch keinen wirklich guten Krieger gesehen der Prot palas umhaut




gegen prot palas is das so ne sache da muss echt JEDER schlag abgepasst sein und wenn du sinnlos alles raushaust und zu lange in der weihe stehst gute nacht

@ Mini-Vaati : Muss mich xXSeelordXx allerdings anschließen.


----------



## Knallkröte (15. April 2008)

xXSeelordXx schrieb:


> Also ich hab bisher noch jeden hunter wechgehauen, der so ungefähr auf meinem equip-standard war. egal ob bm, treff oder überleben


dann haste glück gehabt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mit dem mach langsamer schuss hältst du auf distanz und schiesst ihn ab, so wäre es wenns perfekt läuft und das tut es leider meistens


----------



## xXSeelordXx (15. April 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> xXSeelordXx die hatten wohl entweder ne falsche taktik oder nur zu blöd,nen jäger richtig zu spielen



auf meinem server gibts genügend hunter und auch genügend gute^^
naja ich bin auch kolben warri mit bote des sturms. vllt liegts auch an dem stun der immer im richtigen moment kommt^^ xD


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. April 2008)

hexer machen auch extrem viel dmg wenn man se(im gegenstatz zu mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )richtig spielt


----------



## loyny (15. April 2008)

als Eule hat ich immer richtig viel spass
mit Kriegern, die kann man so schön 
wurzeln wirbeln stunnen ...
zusätzlich hatt man nicht das problem des Eismagiers
das man in 3 Schlägen down ist


----------



## xXSeelordXx (15. April 2008)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> dann haste glück gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also tritt mich jemand wenn ich falsch liege, aber mich stören diese mimimi Schüsschen vom Hunter da nich wirklich. das einzige was nervt ist die Eisfalle wo man eingefroren ist (nicht die flächen eisfalle). ansonsten kommt der hunter nich so wirklich von mir weg.


----------



## NightCreat (15. April 2008)

ein krieger der pvp geskillt ist ist schwer zu erschlagen vorallem mit medallion der horde bzw. das alli teil ^^ naja habe mit meinem jäger fast jeden krieger geplättet als ich noch bm war selbst krieger die 6lvl höher waren


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. April 2008)

OK xXSeelordXx,du machst mir angst,du spielst deine klasse zu gut...


----------



## waven (15. April 2008)

Ich als Jäger f***e sogar krieger, bin BM.

skill > equipment > class


----------



## xXSeelordXx (15. April 2008)

und noch was zu hexern. Ich meine auch nich so "oh man ich hab das blaue kriegsfürsten set(oder wie das hieß) full und bin jetzt voll imba"- hexer sondern solche sl hexer mit 450++ abhärtung..... dass son blau equipter hexer gg nen krieger keine chance hat is klar^^ den critte ich mit paar schlägen wech


----------



## Ilunadin (15. April 2008)

xXSeelordXx schrieb:


> Also tritt mich jemand wenn ich falsch liege, aber mich stören diese mimimi Schüsschen vom Hunter da nich wirklich. das einzige was nervt ist die Eisfalle wo man eingefroren ist (nicht die flächen eisfalle). ansonsten kommt der hunter nich so wirklich von mir weg.



Bei Jägern ist es so,wenn ich an denen kleb' und ihnen ne Knieshene gegeben hab, brauch ich abfangen nicht--> daher kommt gleich nach der Eisfalle ein  Abfangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So (und nur so) klappts bei mri mit den Jägern


----------



## Schnapsleiche (15. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> wieso l2p es gibt ne menge klasse die der krieger wegputzen kann ohne das die was machen können.



Ich würde dir einmal vorschlagen Satzzeichen zu verwenden, welche uns es leichter machen deine Sätze zu verstehen.
So, der (MS)Krieger ist im PvP eine richtiges Monster, da muss ich dir Recht geben, hab ja selber einen, jedoch kannst du viele oder nur manche davon mit viel Skill töten. (Darum die ganzen L2p posts)

Achja, und zum Hunter.....Wenn der Krieger Firsthit hat, hat der Hunter keine Chance mehr???? Hierfür gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten um sich aus dem Stun und Harm String zu befreien, den ich aber nicht verraten werde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lern deinen Charakter zu spielen, denn ich denke nicht, dass du jetzt die Krieger bashst wenn du eine andere und "bessere" Klasse spielst. Und nicht immer gleich whinen wenn eine Klasse stärker als die andere ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip *gg*)

mfg
Schnapsi


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. April 2008)

xXSeelordXx,mit pech erwichste nen gebrechen hexer der dich gleich mit dem gehäul fiert,furcht und alle gebrechen dots,damit macht der auch schen,wenn er tot ist


----------



## xXSeelordXx (15. April 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> OK xXSeelordXx,du machst mir angst,du spielst deine klasse zu gut...



3/5 S3 Teile
S2 Schultern
und ich warte halt auf S4 helm^^ hab 2,5k punkte aufm konto.
dann noch die richtige waffe dazu (bote des Sturms) und fertig ist der imba warri.

Allerdings ist es auch wieder nicht so wie viele denken..... Krieger sieht aufm BG eine zu schlagende Klasse-> einmal den Anstürmen knopf gedrückt -> einmal mit dem kopf über die tastatur gerollt -> und down is das target.... 

Gab mal so die gerüchte, dass man als warri nich spielen können muss.

Aber back @topic: also Probiers mit nem Dudu. hab ich die meisten probs mit denen.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (15. April 2008)

Mini schrieb:


> xXSeelordXx,mit pech erwichste nen gebrechen hexer der dich gleich mit dem gehäul fiert,furcht und alle gebrechen dots,damit macht der auch schen,wenn er tot ist



Wie du das Wort "feart" geschrieben hast. xD
Made my day.

mfg
Schnapsi


----------



## Dröms (15. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hasse Krieger und will deshalb ne konterklasse zum krieger zocken welche bieten sich da an ?
> Also mage ist klar aber was gibs sonst noch so ?
> 
> ...



haha ich kann mir so richtig vorstellen, wie sauer du dann immer bist wenn du vom krieger umgerotzt wirst.
ganz ehrlich es gibt zu jeder klasse ne konterklasse.
und noch was ganz ehrlich, wenn dich das aufregt hör auf zu zocken und lies ein buch oder guck dir den sandmann an.


----------



## jon_x (15. April 2008)

nein gibt es nicht, wenn man streuschuss benutzt macht der krieger einfach abfangen, wenn man eisfalle benutzt macht der krieger insignie, wenn ich insignie gegen kniesehne benutze ist es instant wieder drauf.
und auf platte macht man nunmal verdammt wenig dmg, dazu kommt noch abhärtung.


----------



## xXSeelordXx (15. April 2008)

Schnapsleiche schrieb:


> Ich würde dir einmal vorschlagen Satzzeichen zu verwenden, welche uns es leichter machen deine Sätze zu verstehen.
> So, der (MS)Krieger ist im PvP eine richtiges Monster, da muss ich dir Recht geben, hab ja selber einen, jedoch kannst du viele oder nur manche davon mit viel Skill töten. (Darum die ganzen L2p posts)
> 
> Achja, und zum Hunter.....Wenn der Krieger Firsthit hat, hat der Hunter keine Chance mehr???? Hierfür gibt es ein paar Möglichkeiten um sich aus dem Stun und Harm String zu befreien, den ich aber nicht verraten werde.
> ...



ok ich muss schon zugeben es gibt hunter dies ÜBELST drauf haben. da hat man dann schonmal seine probs.
Anstürmen -> Eisfalle = Hunter wieder weg.
aus eisfalle raus(krieger denkt iu  ja jetzt abfangen) -> peng "dieser verwirrende schuss"
da raus Krieger denkt "ouh jetzt aber" zack bum abfangen gedrückt -> Ihr habt kein ziel (todstellen) = ARGHH
Und dann hat der hunter schon wieder seine eisfalle rdy.
wenn ich dann allerdings meine insignie im richtigen mom benutz, hat der hunter trotzdem keine chance^^


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. April 2008)

also mach doch einfach nen krieger(stein+stein=unentschieden)
so machste  den auch fertig(nachteil,du bist wahrscheinlich auch tot)


----------



## Littleheroe (15. April 2008)

BM-jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Murgul5 (15. April 2008)

Du willst ne Klasse mit der du nichts zu tun brauchst und den Krieger fertig bekommst?

Hier meine Antwort:

*GIBT ES NICHT!*

Du kannst mit jeder klasse nen Krieger besiegen wenn du sie spielen kannst!


----------



## Ilunadin (15. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> nein gibt es nicht, wenn man streuschuss benutzt macht der krieger einfach abfangen, wenn man eisfalle benutzt macht der krieger insignie, wenn ich insignie gegen kniesehne benutze ist es instant wieder drauf.
> und auf platte macht man nunmal verdammt wenig dmg, dazu kommt noch abhärtung.




Heißt das du spielst einen  Jäger?  i knew it,dude!

Aber mal ehrlich bei meiner Ausbildung (als ich das erst emal beim Jägerlehrer warmit LV6) war,da hab ich als Jäger so ne echt geile Fähigkeit erlernt.Erschütternder Schuß oder sowas.... naja und rennen konnte ich ja auch noch!


----------



## chinsai (15. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> wieso l2p es gibt ne menge klasse die der krieger wegputzen kann ohne das die was machen können.



stimmt es gibt 9 weitere klassen wie wärs mal mit --> ausprobieren?
aber wenn du von kriegern dauerhaft auf die schnauze bekommst fragt sich natürlich: was hast du für nen char und kannst du ihn auch RICHTIG spielen? (ohne persönlich beleidigend zu sein)


----------



## Schnapsleiche (15. April 2008)

xXSeelordXx schrieb:


> ok ich muss schon zugeben es gibt hunter dies ÜBELST drauf haben. da hat man dann schonmal seine probs.
> Anstürmen -> Eisfalle = Hunter wieder weg.
> aus eisfalle raus(krieger denkt iu  ja jetzt abfangen) -> peng "dieser verwirrende schuss"
> da raus Krieger denkt "ouh jetzt aber" zack bum abfangen gedrückt -> Ihr habt kein ziel (todstellen) = ARGHH
> ...



Beastmaster ftw :>
Ich sag nur Bestial Wrath, dann lauf ich dir aus dem Blickfeld und so schnell kannst du garnicht sehen hast du schon Wing Clip oben und musst hinter mir her humpeln.


----------



## xXSeelordXx (15. April 2008)

Murgul5 schrieb:


> Du willst ne Klasse mit der du nichts zu tun brauchst und den Krieger fertig bekommst?
> 
> Hier meine Antwort:
> 
> ...



könnz ihr vllt mal aufhören sowas ständig zu schreiben? oder wollt ihr ihn mit absicht nich verstehn? außerdem haben das jetzt schon 1000 leute geschrieben. 

er sucht ne klasse mit der es einfacher geht mit durchschnittlichem skill
(den man hat wenn man nicht den ganzen tag nur wow zockt wie manch andere)
nen Krieger umzuhauen.​


----------



## bone91 (15. April 2008)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> verstehe ich nich aber ok,gehen wir mal durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Krieger verliert gegen so ziemlich jede Klasse.
Allerdings gibts immer mal Krieger, die mit nen bisschen Luck und Kolbenproc gewinnen, sogar gegen Mage.
Krieger < Mage, Hexer,Pala,Rogue (wenn der Rouge seine Klasse versteht), Druid, Priest, Hunter

Krieger sind Fearimmun, zummindest zum großteil der Zeit. Trotzdem gewinnt der Hexer. Krieger brauchen halt viel Stunluck und allgemein müssen sie viel auf Stun spielen. Gibt im 2on2 in der Arena folgegende Regelung Krieger+ in der Saison bester Heiler = 2k+ easymode . Ist halt das einfachste, man hat guten DMG, nen slow, nen msdebuff und unbegrenzten nicht manaabhängigen Schaden.
Zu der Sache, dass Hunter range brauch ist nicht wirklich wahr. Die meisten sind BM, dann gibts halt noch entsprechende Fallen, Zurechtstutzen-proc und Insignie -> Krieger down


----------



## jon_x (15. April 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> stimmt es gibt 9 weitere klassen wie wärs mal mit --> ausprobieren?
> aber wenn du von kriegern dauerhaft auf die schnauze bekommst fragt sich natürlich: was hast du für nen char und kannst du ihn auch RICHTIG spielen? (ohne persönlich beleidigend zu sein)



ich hab jäger, schurke und WL.
natürlich gibt es krieger die kniesehne nicht benutzen und mit der tastatur drehen, solche mach ich auch fertig aber wenn ein krieger spielen kann sind meine 11k beim hexxer so schnell weg das ich denk !!!!WTF BALANCE ???!!!


----------



## xXSeelordXx (15. April 2008)

bone91 schrieb:


> Krieger verliert gegen so ziemlich jede Klasse.
> Allerdings gibts immer mal Krieger, die mit nen bisschen Luck und Kolbenproc gewinnen, sogar gegen Mage.
> Krieger < Mage, Hexer,Pala,Rogue (wenn der Rouge seine Klasse versteht), Druid, Priest, Hunter
> 
> ...




Ähm du spielst aber schon mit anderen auch WoW, ja?!?^^ 
es ist genau andersrum.
Am anfang dachte ich auch. omg krieger ist so übelst scheiße ich verlier ja gg alles.
mit der zeit lernt man sich allerdings gg jede klasse ne andere Taktik.
somit kann der Krieger mit genügend Grips(falls vorhanden) und ein bisschen Skill wirklich
JEDE KLASSE BASHEN!!!​
Mit genügend Skill des Gegners wird der Kampf natürlich spannender. Und meiner meinung nach sind die Klasse wo man am meisten gg krieger machen kann Frostmage und Healdudu.


----------



## Schnapsleiche (15. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> ich hab jäger, schurke und WL.
> natürlich gibt es krieger die kniesehne nicht benutzen und mit der tastatur drehen, solche mach ich auch fertig aber wenn ein krieger spielen kann sind meine 11k beim hexxer so schnell weg das ich denk !!!!WTF BALANCE ???!!!



Ohhh ein kleines Hexer....
/close....


----------



## Ilunadin (15. April 2008)

xXSeelordXx schrieb:


> Ähm du spielst aber schon mit anderen auch WoW, ja?!?^^
> es ist genau andersrum.
> Am anfang dachte ich auch. omg krieger ist so übelst scheiße ich verlier ja gg alles.
> mit der zeit lernt man sich allerdings gg jede klasse ne andere Taktik.
> ...



Naja was solls denn... 
Priester:IMBA
Schamane:IMBA
Schurke:IMBA
Hexenmeister:IMBA
Krieger:IMBA
Jäger:IMBA
Druide:IMBA
Magier:IMBA
Paladin:IMBA


jeder hat was was er nicht besiegen kann,weil die Strategie oder die Ausrüstung fehlt. ca.50 % dieser Leute  weinen und suchen ANti-Klassen.DIe anderen 50% vergöttern ihre Klasse EGAL ob da ne andere Klasse hinkommt und sie in den Staub schlägt.


----------



## xXSeelordXx (15. April 2008)

Ok langsam holen wir zu weit aus.

Wiederholen wir:

Hunter: Mit enstprechend viel Skill eine gute Wahl gegen Krieger

Frostmage: Wenn man seine Tasten "Blinzeln" und "frostnova" und den "eisele" findet und nicht gerade auf ein Monster von Krieger trifft die beste wahl gegen Krieger.

Healdudu: Mit genügend Skill und genügend Ausdauer hat der Krieger im direkten Duell eher nichts zu lachen. (mich machen dudus eher aggressiv = eine sehr gute wahl für dich^^)

Hexer: Mit Gebrechen Skillung, genügend Abhärtung und viel Life ist auch für einen Hexer jeder Warri zu schlagen.

Wenn ich bei irgendetwas falsch liege berichtigt mich bitte....​
und nu

/close


----------



## humanflower (15. April 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> jeder hat was was er nicht besiegen kann,weil die Strategie oder die Ausrüstung fehlt. ca.50 % dieser Leute  weinen und suchen ANti-Klassen.DIe anderen 50% vergöttern ihre Klasse EGAL ob da ne andere Klasse hinkommt und sie in den Staub schlägt.


Genau so siehts aus... diese omg ein Priest hat mich geowned... ich level mir jetzt einen Hexer hoch oder so ist wirklich nur gewhine da die Leute den Fehler nie bei sich (zu wenig skill zu schlechtes eqip) suchen, sondern immer nur sehen "Die ander Klasse ist imba Blizz Nerf Pls".... mein Statement zu diesem immer wieder aufkommenden Thema...


----------



## Paladom (15. April 2008)

chinsai schrieb:


> stimmt es gibt 9 weitere klassen [...]



Ey, woher nimmst du denn die alle?


----------



## Praion (15. April 2008)

Ich sag mal so aber spiel die Kalsse wo di Bock drauf hast und nicht eine suchen die nenn Warri basht, weil es alle können.

nur ein Beispiel ist ein Paladin (Holy-skilled) gegen Krieger (MS-skilled) kann der Paladin genau so gut gewinnen, wenn er seinen Char drauf hat, wie auch der Krieger gewinnen kann. 


P.S.: spiel worauf du lust hast und nicht was andere dir vorschreiben! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x (15. April 2008)

da muss ich aber ganz schwer wiedersprechen mit meinem schurken der schlechtes EQ hat besiege ich sogar wesentlich besser equipte magier, Hexenmeister und shadow Priester. Und hexxer und magier meistens sogar im easy mode.


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. April 2008)

also kannst auch nen feuer mage probieren und hoffen,der ist rot,bevor er ankommt


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. April 2008)

oder spiel selbst nen krieger und lernst seine schwächen auswendig


----------



## fortuneNext (15. April 2008)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> Hexenmeister: auch jut, aber dauert zu lang, der krieger kann nur durch furcht auf distanz gehalten werden



Hey Horst, Krieger sind wohl die besten WL Bekämpfer.
1. Massig HP
2. FEARIMMUN!!! GIMP
3. Spellreflect
4. Charge
5. Viel Unterbrechung, hoher Attackspeed

Ein Krieger schmeißt einfach FFearimmunding an, charged ran und zerfleischt den WL. Was soll der machen?

Fear -> Immun
Lebenssauger -> Unterbrechen
Alles andere -> Sowieso ca in 5 sek tot

Der Warri zerhackt den WL so schnell, das kannste voll vergessen.


----------



## Aplizzier (15. April 2008)

oh man xD ich suche eine klasse die Gms wegputz kennt da wer eien ?


----------



## Sercani (15. April 2008)

Frostmage!
edit: Desto WL gegen Krieger schauts anders aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Castro (15. April 2008)

Eismagier - ganz klar am besten gegen Krieger


----------



## Fargolan (15. April 2008)

Also ich würde ganz klar sagen...

Chuck Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



P.S.: Und ernst gemeint kannst mit jeder Klasse auch jede andere schlagen...immer Equip und Skill abhängig.


----------



## Eldeos (15. April 2008)

Ich persönlich habe bei gleichem Ausrüstungsstand mit meinem Krieger gegen Eulen, Schattenpriester und Vergelter Palas nur selten eine Chance. Alle anderen Kämpfe gehen wenigstens einigermaßen fair mal so mal so aus.


----------



## 999 (15. April 2008)

die einzigtsen klassen die ich hasse sind gute eulen, aus dem wirbel komme ich nie raus 
und wie schon einige sagten palas die heilen mich zu tode
aja bin deff mit ab und an mal ausflug PVP


----------



## suckerde (15. April 2008)

Also für alle die selbst noch nie einen Krieger (gerade ein MS-Krieger lvl70) gespielt haben... einfach mal Luke schließen und Ohren auf:

1. Gegen off tanks solltet ihr am besten NIEMALS krititisch treffen, denn: 25% mehr dmg (bei 2h waffe tödlichst) + 3% Gesundheitsgeneration
2. FEAREN könnt ihr euch sparen, denn jeder tank der Ahnung hat kommt SOFORT mit berserkerwut aus Fear heraus und bleibt erstmal Immun
3. stunnen (gerade Schurken), wurzeln, sheepen, frosten, Eissfalle, fearen etc. halten Euch zwar den Krieger erstmal fern (verbrauchte Insignie vorrausgesetzt), JEDOCH: KRÄFTE SAMMELN (10% Gesundheitsregenation+10 Wut), also heißt die Devise: MAX DMG so lange krieger im stunn ist, ansonsten zieht euch warm an wenn er wieder rauskommt
4. viele Schurken mit hoher ausweichwertung: SCHADE, nach jedem ausweichen ist überwältigen aktiv, geskillt hat überwätigen eine chance von 50% zu critten (+ meine 38% crit = 88% critchance, da bringt auch abhärtung nix ^^)

PRINZIPIELL bin ich als MS krieger meißtens bei einem 1 vs 1 Duell unterlegen
ABER: in der Arena mit einem Heiler im Rücken sind die meißten Klassen kein Problem

Erfahrungstechnisch habe ich an folgenden Klassen am meißten zu nagen:
1.Mage/frost (manchmal ist das rankommen sehr schwierig und auch trotz Platte kommt ne menge DMG durch),
2.Druiden/moonkin (verfügen über scheiss viel Rüstung und können sowohl gut auf Distanz halten, wie auch ein hoher Dmg Output und das NERVIGSTE: sie bekommen (wie alle druiden) problemlos Kniesehne durch Gestaltenwechsel runter :*( )
3.Priester Diszilpin: KEINE AHNUNG VON DER KLASSE, ABER DIE SCHEISSER SIND NICHT KAPUTT ZU BEKOMMEN ^^
4.Paladine: naja über Rüssi und Angstblase müssen wir ja nicht weiter diskutieren... FEIGLINGE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die anderen Klassen sind zu meißt potenzielle Opfer, denn:
1.HEXER: FEAREN können sie vergessen und sie sind irgendwie für sau viel DMG empfänglich (7103 Hinrichten gehabt, bei allen anderen klassen/stoffies nie über 6300)
2.HUNTER: Sry aber Euer DMG ouput ist meißt zu gering in der Phase, wo Ihr uns mal auf Distanz habt, zudem crittet ihr zu viel weshalb ihr uns immer 25% mehr Dmg gewährt... wenn wir erstmal Kniesehne auf Euch haben seit ihr OPFER
3.SCHURKEN: zu viel stunn (heilung für uns), zu viel ausweichen (überwältigen ftw), wenn wir erstmal ausm Stunlock rauskommen... OPFER
4.SCHAMIS: sry aber Eure Totems könnt Ihr euch sparen (es sei denn manche Krieger sind zu stupide erst die totems umzuhauen), haut statdessen lieber gliehc full dmg raus, bringt mehr ^^

trotz allem gilt: dies sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungsberichte und natürlich gehört auch bei manchen Partien immer eine Portion Glück dazu

CYA on Battlfield


----------



## Pümi1 (15. April 2008)

wer glaubt, dass priests gegen warries keine chance haben...lawl^^
und zum thema icemage...ist eigenltich die echte konterklasse gegan warries meiner meinung nach, da sie mit proccluck beimn festfreiren gegen die cc anfälligen krieger imba sind...aber auch das sit alles relativ...
warries sind gleichzietig stark und schwach gegen fast alles, aber wegen der cc anfälligkeit gegen ranged ist dies glaube cih der beste konter.


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. April 2008)

diszli prister sind gut,weil sie können mehr schaden absorwieren mit schild,mehr ausdauer,mehr mana daraus folgt:mehr heilung.mit nem nakämpfer zusammen müssen die sau viel dmg machen


----------



## moorhuhnxx (15. April 2008)

also ne klöassen die Krieger richtig kalt macht gibts nicht(angeblich) da blizz ja versucht balance zu halten, aber wie schon so heufig ist die antwort: retri-pala
(obwohl das meistens die antwort auf fragen wie: wer macht keinen schaden? Wer ist die ünützigste klasse in wowo? ist^^)


----------



## Thoryia (15. April 2008)

waven schrieb:


> Ich als Jäger f***e sogar krieger, bin BM.
> 
> skill > equipment > class


Muhaahahahaha made my Day. Skill>Equip>class...geh Cs zocken, da passt dein Spruch.


----------



## moorhuhnxx (15. April 2008)

jäger is auch nicht schlecht auf diztanz hallten und dann das pet kämpfen lassen XD


----------



## Abychef (15. April 2008)

Also , ich würd sagen du solltest entweder holy pala , dudu oder mage spielen.
Pala hat natürlich den vorteil dass er seeehr viel rüssi hat und nicht auf 4 schläge down geht , allerdings ist natürlich der dmg nicht der höchste und es kommt sehr drauf an wie du ihn spielen kannst.
Dudu(gleichgewicht) hat den vorteil ,dass er sich den krieger durch wucherwurzeln und wirbelsturm vom Leib halten kann und er macht auch nicht wenig dmg , allerdings finde ich dass der krieger , sobald er erst einmal am dudu dran ist ziemlich überlegen ist.
Und mit dem mage ... naja das ist so eine Sache, du musst darauf achten dass du den krieger möglichst schnell killst bevor er dich erreicht , denn das ist wohlmöglich dein Ende ^.^ da MS warris an stoffis doch sehr viel schaden machen....

Das sind die klassen , die mir persönlich die meisten probleme bereiten, allerdings muss ich sagen dass ich auch im gegenzug schon viele ohne viel probleme umgehaun habe .
Es kommt halt immer drauf an wie man seinen char spielt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht zu empfehlen (finde ich) sind vor allem hexer , schurken oder jäger .


----------



## Nick1414 (15. April 2008)

Ich selbst spiel nen MS-Warri und schließ Jäger als große Bedrohung mal aus,
da muss der schon einiges an Skill haben, nen Krieger umzulegen.
Für mich als MS siehts gut aus gegen:

-Schurken
-WL´s
-Jäger

Sonderlichschlecht steh ich gegen

-Mages [egal wie geskillt]
-Palas [ebenfalls]
-Defkrieger
-Feraldruiden

da. Vielleicht hats weitergeholfen. Und leider ist Equip>Skill, ansonsten würde so mancher Spezialist nichmal n Kaninchen legen, bekommt durch sein Equip aber die nötige Unfairness.

Cheers


----------



## frankymk (15. April 2008)

zu meiner aktiven wow zeit - glaub zock seid 2.3? nicht mehr... hat ich
im PvP in meinem Realmpool alles wirklich alles mit meinen S2 Schami ( Ele )
kaputtgemacht... sogar die besten S3 Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kotsos (15. April 2008)

Eismage mit skill ftw 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit meinen melee shamie nute ich acuh alle im 1vs1 weg würd aber immer ganz doll kanpp wenn die s3 eq anhaben


----------



## Mini Vaati (15. April 2008)

so gesehen sind forur krieger imba da 1:mehr schaden(nachteil man krigt mehr schaden,platte macht das aber fast oder völlig weg 2:gute fähigkeiten und 3:mit zwei 1h äxte oder ner 2h waffe der reinste horror für stoffis und lederträger


----------



## Lerai (15. April 2008)

Meiner meinung ist die beste Klasse die in deine Vorstellung passt der Schattenpriester, dieser macht viel dmg, und ist auch gegen Krieger gut finde ich.
Ansonsten ist Feral Dudu gut, da der in Bär einfach nicht umzuhauen ist und trotzdem ganz guten dmg macht, runternuken wie mitnem Shadow kann man sie allerdings immer noch nicht.
Nen Holy Pala als Warri killer....naja^^
könnte man genauso Wand sagen, gegen die rennt der Krieger solange bis er umfällt, also mir würde das keinen Spaß machen^^
Frostmage allerdings auch sehr gut geeignet, einfach immer auf distanz halten und mit Frostzaubern wegbashen, gegen die ihn seine Rüssi genauso wenig wie gegen Schattenzauber etwas Nützt


----------



## Tafkatb (15. April 2008)

Also ich habe mit meinen Hexer wenig probleme gegen Krieger als Shadow Priest hast du auch gute chancen einen Krieger richtig zu ärgern


----------



## theriggiboy (15. April 2008)

vllt nen hexer???!!!
dotten fearen..^^


----------



## Scofield-junior (15. April 2008)

Jaq schrieb:


> Spiel Diszi-Priester (nur wenns du wirklich[!] drauf hast)



ich spiel ja keinen diszi-priester aber hab das gefühl die sind einfach ewig lang anwesend aber schaden machen die wenig

mage ftw


----------



## Bignova (15. April 2008)

auf keinen fall nen schurken!! der hat gegen nen waffenwarri wegen diesem blutzeugs sauschlechte karten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


nehm en hexa (wegen fear und dots) oder diszi-priest (fear,dot,wenig manaverlust gegen stärkere warris!)die anderen klassen find ich da nich so dolle  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kekskruemel24 (15. April 2008)

kotsos schrieb:


> Eismage mit skill ftw



War das ernst gemeint?


----------



## Dunham (15. April 2008)

theriggiboy schrieb:


> vllt nen hexer???!!!
> dotten fearen..^^



naja nen krieger zu fearen halte ich persönlich jetzt nicht für die beste idee aber trotzdem stimmt es, dass ein hexer ab einer gewissen abhärtungsmarke > krieger ist.


----------



## Tafkatb (15. April 2008)

Ja stimmt schon Krieger zu fearen klappt nicht immer so gut aber Krieger lassen sich gerade als Hexer oder Priester unglaublich gut zu tote Kiten


----------



## Dunham (15. April 2008)

Tafkatb schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon Krieger zu fearen klappt nicht immer so gut aber Krieger lassen sich gerade als Hexer oder Priester unglaublich gut zu tote Kiten



nicht nur priester oder hexer müssen krieger zu tote kiten.
ein krieger der an einem dran steht hat schon so gut wie gewonnen. auch als verstärkerschamane oder what ever musst die versuchen ihn "auszukiten"


----------



## Tafkatb (15. April 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> nicht nur priester oder hexer müssen krieger zu tote kiten.
> ein krieger der an einem dran steht hat schon so gut wie gewonnen. auch als verstärkerschamane oder what ever musst die versuchen ihn "auszukiten"



ein wahre Wort ich glaube es ist egal welche klasse du spielst wenn du es schaffst den Krieger auf Distanz zu halten hast du in den meisten fällen schon so gut wie gewonnen


----------



## Dunham (15. April 2008)

Tafkatb schrieb:


> ein wahre Wort ich glaube es ist egal welche klasse du spielst wenn du es schaffst den Krieger auf Distanz zu halten hast du in den meisten fällen schon so gut wie gewonnen


nur die kunst dies zu schaffen ist der skill, bzw die klasse. und da hat frostmage - als kiteklasse nr1 - nunmal einen rießen vorteil 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moronic (15. April 2008)

Also es soll da so nen Trick geben wie du im Charakterbildschirm den Elite-Hogger freischalten kannst.
Dafür musst du nur deinen Rechner vom Netz nehmen, das Fenster öffnen, dann - jetzt wirds knifflig - den Rechner zum eben geöffneten Fenster rausschmeißen und dich hinterher.


----------



## Tafkatb (15. April 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> nur die kunst dies zu schaffen ist der skill, bzw die klasse. und da hat frostmage - als kiteklasse nr1 - nunmal einen rießen vorteil
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Skill ist natürlich eine grundvoraussetzung aber sich dessen bewusst zu sein setze ich einfach mal bei allen die ernsthaft PVP machen wollen voraus....
Und als Frost Mage bist du eh der Alptraum eines jeden Kriegers egal wie gut ein Krieger ist gegen einen guten Frostmage hat er keine Chance


----------



## amog (16. April 2008)

Also dann wolln wir mal ...

Als erstes mal is der Krieger ohne Equip wohl von jeder Klasse zu schlagen da er einfach keinen dmg macht,
so nicht viel Wut bekommt und somit weniger Fähigkeiten verwenden kann.
Das er so Equip Abhänig ist, ist sowohl seine größte schwäche als auch größte Stärke, da er wahnsinnig mit
seiner Ausrüstung skalliert ... sprich ... Ein S3 Krieger hat bessere Chancen im 1on1 gegen verschiedene Klassen als auf gleichen Equip Stand ein S1 ...

Das wollt der TE zwar nicht wissen aber es ist halt nun mal sehr wichtig.

Zu Konterklassen des Kriegers zählen 

1. Eismage
2. Schurken (Skillung fällt mir grad nicht ein)
3. BM Hunter 
4. Vergelter Paladine
5. Moonkin Druide
6. Ele Schamane


Diese Angaben beziehen sich auf 1on1 Situationen mit allen Cd's, selben Equip Stand und dem nötigen Skill*. Also bitte nicht Duelle dazuzählen die ihr im BG gewonnen habt.

Und noch nen Tip an den TE ...

Wenn du Krieger baschen willst dann klappt das nur im BG, Arena kannst da gleich vergessen.
Aber im BG sollten Ele Schamie, Moonkin und BM Hunter dir die meisten Freuden mit Kriegern beschehren.
Da es da relativ leicht ist (im zerg) nen Krieger zu killn. 

Und das Äffchen drückt das Knöpfchen.


----------



## somebody2love (16. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> ließ nochmal ich schrieb nicht das krieger weggeputzt werden sondern das andere klassen von krieger weggeputzt werden.


meine fresse, kein krieger basht einfach wen anderen weg, außer derjenige ist undergeared bzw. lowskilled (was ich von dir aufgrund dieses thread auch glaube..)


----------



## Annovella (16. April 2008)

Mage, Drood, Priest, evtl. Rogue/Meleeshami würd ich so sagen



"ZITAT(jon_x @ 15.04.2008, 17:33) *

ließ nochmal ich schrieb nicht das krieger weggeputzt werden sondern das andere klassen von krieger weggeputzt werden.

meine fresse, kein krieger basht einfach wen anderen weg, außer derjenige ist undergeared bzw. lowskilled (was ich von dir aufgrund dieses thread auch glaube..)"


Ähm das stimmt nicht. Wenn ein S3 Krieger erstmal an einen S3 Schurken wie mir ran kommt und ich nicht drauf vorbereitet bin gibs auch dick aua  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
An meinem andern Schurken mit S1 ist es noch krasser, die 11,2k Life haut n Krieger in null komma nix runter. Da liegt die Stärke des Kriegers. Lass ihn niemals an dir ran bzw wenn, dann nur kontrolliert. As Schurke z.b. nur mit 100-120Energie, Cds usw. Verliert man einmal die kontrolle und man hat kein CD mehr frei heißt es good bye   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batousaii (16. April 2008)

Moronic schrieb:


> Also es soll da so nen Trick geben wie du im Charakterbildschirm den Elite-Hogger freischalten kannst.
> Dafür musst du nur deinen Rechner vom Netz nehmen, das Fenster öffnen, dann - jetzt wirds knifflig - den Rechner zum eben geöffneten Fenster rausschmeißen und dich hinterher.



Gerade ausprobiert...muss mir nun einen neuen pc kaufen und hoffe das Hogger demnächst dann auf meinem Charakter-Auswahlbildschirm erscheint.. ^^

back to topic: =P

Wie viele gesagt haben...halt uns auf distanz...oder noch besser...greif garnicht erst an. Dann bekommst du das Problem auch nich ^^
Mit dem fearen ist bei einem Krieger aber auch nich so viel gewonnen. Wozu gibt es Berserkerwut. Da gibt es nette Makros, sodass man sie immer und überall einsetzen kann... Hab aber auch noch nie einen Hexer oder Shadow gespielt. Haben die einen CD auf Fear oder ist der instant ? ( haut mich ich bin ein Noob...Spiele nur meinen Warri da mir was anderes irgendwie keinen Spaß macht... )


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. April 2008)

restoshaman und druiden feral/moonkin sind ziemlich gut gegen krieger, equip und *SKILL* vorrausgesetzt


----------



## Lucoire (16. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> ich hab jäger, schurke und WL.
> natürlich gibt es krieger die kniesehne nicht benutzen und mit der tastatur drehen, solche mach ich auch fertig aber wenn ein krieger spielen kann sind meine 11k beim hexxer so schnell weg das ich denk !!!!WTF BALANCE ???!!!


Grundprinzip dieses Spiels ist immernoch das "Stein-Schere-Papier"-Prinzip. Das bedeutet verständlicherweise, dass es mit einigen Klassen gegen andere schwerer ist und mit anderen leichter. Es mag durchaus auch sein, dass du mit Spezial-Skillungen beispielsweise Furor-Krieger auch ohne "Skill" umhauen kannst, aber gegen fast alle anderen Klassen null Chance hast.

Insofern frage ich mich, was du erwartest: Erwartest du eine Klasse, die allen anderen (inklusive sich selbst) überlegen ist? Wie du dir sicher denken kannst, ist das nicht möglich. Einem anderen Spieler überlegen zu sein, erfordert "Skill", etwas analytisches Verständniss über Stärken und Schwächen der anderen Klassen und auch über seine eigenen Stärken und Schwächen.

Dein Beispiel: Krieger. Krieger haben viel Rüstung (hilft gegen nicht-magischen Schaden) und recht viel Leben. Dazu kommen diverse Anti-Caster-Fähigkeiten (Ansturm, Schildhieb/Zuschlagen, Zauberreflektion, Berserkerwut)
Die Nachteile fragst du? Zauber-Unfähig und ein Fernkampf-Krüppel. Ansturm hat eine Mindest-Reichweite von 8m und einen CD von 20 sec iirc. Zuschlagen hat einen CD von 10sec, Zauberreflektion wirst du im bg fast nicht finden. Berserkerwut hat 30 sec cd iirc. Und der mit Abstand größte Nachteil: er kann nicht heilen.

Wie geht es also? Beispiel Druide. Blutungs-effekte oder Dots und ausserhalb der Schlag- und innerhalb der Ansturmreichweite bleiben, wurzeln, easymode (wenn du ein Gefühl für diese Entfernung hast, selbstveständlich.

Hexer: Anfearen für die Insignie, Nachfearen für Berserkerwut und nach Ablauf selbiger hoffen, dass es keinen Wille der Verlassenen gibt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und immer schön dotten. Wahlweise auch charm per Succubus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jäger: Eiskältefalle (also die mit Bodennebel) und in dem Bereich mit Schlangenbiss totkiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



noch fragen?


----------



## Casionara (16. April 2008)

Protpala hab noch keinen Krieger getroffen der mich Kleinbekommt ebenso Schugurken und Verstärker, aber dann bist Halt futter für jeden caster ^^

somit Krieger egal in welcher Skillung hat gegen Protpala keine Stiche


----------



## Mithrio (16. April 2008)

also mit meinem feral dudu hab ich (als bärchen) keinen probleme gegen offkrieger... wird mal knapp gibts ja noch rasende reg ^^


----------



## registrierungsproblem-.- (16. April 2008)

ach du scheiße ist die knallkröte da neben der cape  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## killahunter (16. April 2008)

Mach dir doch selber nen Krieger...
Ansonsten find ich natürlich Jäger sehr praktisch =) 
Frostfalle---durchkiten und seitlich schiessen bis der tot ist. Auch Zurechtstutzen ist eine gute Wahl.
Natürlich kommt es auch auf die Skillung draufan, wobei beim Jäger nicht sehr viel von der Skillung abhängt.
Sehr gut ist ein Jäger dann, wenn er BM geskillt ist und Zorn des Wildtiers hat. 15sek. Immun gegen Kniesehne, Drohruf etc. und 50% mehr Schaden. Das haut einen Warri auch schnell aus den Socken. Und im Notfall wenn er doch zu nahe kommt ---Einschüchterung mit dem Pet(Gegner kann 2 sek. nichts machen).
So machst du so gut wie jeden Nahkämpfer platt auuser Shadowsteprogue.

Korrigiert mich MfG
Killahunter


----------



## registrierungsproblem-.- (16. April 2008)

jäger würd ich vorschlagen, grad mit streuschuss und rest überleben


----------



## registrierungsproblem-.- (16. April 2008)

nope nochbesser gehn moonkins gegen krieger  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rhon von Cöos (16. April 2008)

loled hard!

7 Seiten für sonen Scheiss?

ich meine .. SIEBEN(7) Seiten für nen MIMIMI-ich-bin-ein-noSkill-Kiddy-Flame-Thread?

armes Deutschland...ich geh wieder WoW-Foren lesen...


----------



## registrierungsproblem-.- (16. April 2008)

hab mir auch grad alles durchgelesen *wegschmeiß*  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kryos (16. April 2008)

Die einzige "no skill" Konterklasse gegen Krieger bei gleichem Equipmentstand ist der Retri/Prot-Pala.
Grund, der Schaden den beide machen ist ähnlich (Krieger bischen mehr). Nur, der Pala kann sich heilen und hat die Angstblase und reaktive Schadensauren und Fertigkeiten. Der Krieger schlägt sich alleine an der Retriaura selber tot. Son Kampf dauert ne Weile aber bei gleichem Ausrüstungsstand gewinnt immer der Retri/Prot Pala. Holy Pala auch, nur da dauert es dann ewig und er kann manchmal oom laufen (er hat ja dauerhaft Mortal Strike drauf und darf ständig gegenheilen). Defkrieger gegen Offkrieger wird der Off gewinnen wenn er mit Verwunden arbeitet und primär Schaden über Overpower macht (weil fast garantierter Crit mit anschließendem Blutungseffekt der den Defkrieger nach und nach kaputt kriegt) mit ner guten Tankwaffe kann der Def gewinnen wenn er viel auf Rache setzt.

Klassen die sich mit Fear schützen (Hexer/Priester) verspeisst der Krieger zum Frühstück einfach weil er sich Fearimmun machen kann und diese Klassen Stoff tragen. Einzig ein Diszipriester ab 400 Abhärtung könnte gefährlich werden. Ein Dothexer wird verlieren, der Krieger aber nach dem Kill an den Dots sterben.
Feuermages sind auch meist Toast (etweder alle seine Instants critten dann win oder nicht dann tot). Frostmages sind Kriegerkiller aber nur wenn die Person den Mage gut spielen kann und weiss wie man Krieger kited. Jäger vs. Krieger muss der Jäger guten Skill haben und die Range extrem gut einschätzen können sonst landet er im Intercept und mit Kniesehne an der Backe kommt der Jäger dann nimmer schnell genug weg. Schurken sterben dank Overpower und geringer Rüstung gegen MS Krieger schnell. Ausnahme auf Gifte spezialisierte Schurken. Vergiften geht durch jede Rüstung und solche Schurken arbeiten dann wie der Pala einfach auf Zeit und lassen die Giftdots und Finisher ihren tödlichen Job tun.

Ich habe Off und Defkrieger und habe alle oben genannten Klassen mit ordentlichem Equip auf 70. Rede also nicht wie ein Blinder von der Farbe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wichtig ist, das bei solche Duellen gleichwertiges Equip ist. Ein S3 Krieger haut einen Blauloot Retri Pala in 10 Sekunden zu Matsch.


----------



## registrierungsproblem-.- (16. April 2008)

ich hab weder krieger noch schurke, gut schurke im aufbau
..nu wie siehts aus offkrieger gegen schattenschritt schurken? 
..ich denk da an  GROB schattenschritt, hnterhalt, ein meuchel, verbessertes solarplexus, weglaufen, unsichbar,schattenschritt, hinterhalt, nierenhieb, meuchel, verbesserter solarplexus sonst hat man ja noch vanish+ vorbereitung....also doch genug möglichkeiten um den krieger erst garnicht zum zuge kommen zulassen
..nuja belehrt mich da mal bitte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich less hier nähmlich immernur schurken loosen gegen offs egal mit welcher skillung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Casionara (16. April 2008)

haha nämlich mit "h"


----------



## registrierungsproblem-.- (16. April 2008)

ohja wie witzig...es ist morgens 5 uhr du scherzkeks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meatwookie (16. April 2008)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> Paladin: Ganz schlecht, im nahkampf unterlegen und zauber nich wirklich, einzig das heilen hilft ihm weita



Schonmal nen ordentlichen Schokadin gesehen?...



Casionara schrieb:


> haha nämlic*h* mit *"h"*


----------



## -PuRity- (16. April 2008)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> Hexenmeister: auch jut, aber dauert zu lang, der krieger kann nur durch furcht auf distanz gehalten werden



Ein guter Krieger kann nicht bzw. kaum gefeared werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Ich halte auch den Mage als ganz guten Counter gegen krieger. Ich selbst habe nur Erfahrung mit hexe und druide. Mit Hexer ist es recht knackig, Druide (Feral) kam mir eigentlich recht angenehm vor... Punkte sammeln, Blutung drauf und stunnen/Bärform.


----------



## Caveman1979 (16. April 2008)

registrierungsproblem-.- schrieb:


> ich hab weder krieger noch schurke, gut schurke im aufbau
> ..nu wie siehts aus offkrieger gegen schattenschritt schurken?
> ..ich denk da an  GROB schattenschritt, hnterhalt, ein meuchel, verbessertes solarplexus, weglaufen, unsichbar,schattenschritt, hinterhalt, nierenhieb, meuchel, verbesserter solarplexus sonst hat man ja noch vanish+ vorbereitung....also doch genug möglichkeiten um den krieger erst garnicht zum zuge kommen zulassen
> ..nuja belehrt mich da mal bitte
> ...





mit dem schurke hast recht auch wenn er nur lederträger ist!

Selbst spiele ich schurke als 3 twink orc mit schattenschritt also lange brauche ich nicht um einen tank zubesiegen,ich finde außer einem priester schaft es jede klasse die gut beherrscht wird ihn umzuhaun.


Zum Hm ja fear imu kann der tank sein aber der todesmandel wirkt immer



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## L.Shandro (16. April 2008)

meine güte, jede klasse kann den gener schlagen und der krieger kann jede klasse schlagen, selbst wenn du extra für diesen zweck umsteigst (was ich ziemlich erbärmlich finde) hast du ohne skill gegen nen krieger der sein handwerk versteht keine chance.


----------



## Riane (16. April 2008)

Jaq schrieb:


> Spiel Diszi-Priester (nur wenns du wirklich[!] drauf hast)


Letzthin war im BG ein Diszi-Gümmel-Priester.. °_° Full S3 und auch S3 Waffen. Auf dem haben bestimmt zwei oder drei Minuten lang 5 Allys wie behindert draufgekloppt und der ist einfach net down! xD


----------



## Caveman1979 (16. April 2008)

Ja down net aber was macht er mit den gegnern todheilen?


----------



## Fenriswolf82 (16. April 2008)

meine ausrüstung s1/pve deffklamotten - und skillung furor 2 hand waffen passt zwar nicht wirklich ins pvp aber ich bin erst ziemlich frisch 70..
ich hab am meisten probleme mit magiern/eis und druiden/eule. an einen pala brauch ich gar nicht erst alleine ran ^^
am einfachsten hab ich es gegen jäger und hexer. klar gibt es immer welche die einen besiegen aber das sind meine erfahrungen bislang.


----------



## Crash_hunter (16. April 2008)

ohne 8 seiten zu lesen (1. hab ich durch) 
Kann dir sgen prot pala vs Krieger, der krieger verliert. warum?
1. hat der prot mit schild unmengen rüstung->krieger macht kaum schaden an ihm
2. Segen des refugium und noch diese komische sache mit dem schild ihr wisst was ich mein, da bekommt der pala fast 100% blockchance und der krieger bekommt schaden wenner den pala haut. + aura der vergeltung
3. Pala kann sich eben mal voll heilen
4. bubbel sagt alles, sprich pala hat 2 mal seine hp^^ lay on hands^^ wtf

na ja hatte mal duel gegen krieger, musste schnell afk hatte autoschlag an und als ich wieder kam lag der krieger im dreck^^

na ja und im bg hauste eben dein Krieger um, dann kommt en fieser mage sheept dich haut en pyro rein frostblitz nova instant pyro->pala tot^^


----------



## Wuschlor (16. April 2008)

Schnapsleiche schrieb:


> Wie du das Wort "feart" geschrieben hast. xD
> Made my day.
> 
> mfg
> Schnapsi



und wie du harmstring vom warri geschrieben hast made my day! das heisst nämlich hamstring! keine fremdwörter benutzen wenn man sie nicht selbst schreiben kann oder: wer im glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit steinen werfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monkey_D_Ruffy (16. April 2008)

Spiel nen Barden, dann wirst Du nie wieder Stress mit Warris und wir nie wieder mit Dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hödr (16. April 2008)

Hi,

da ich schon selbst erfolgreich einen Schattenpriester gespielt habe, kann ich mit Recht behaupten das ein Krieger gegen einen Schattenpriester zu 100 Prozent verliert. (Items müssten natürlich in etwa das gleiche Niveau haben und etwas Skill sollte auch vorhanden sein).

Aber warum darauf festfahren? 

Zock doch was dir Spaß macht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich sehe das selbst habe wie gesagt früher einen Schattenpriester gespielt und bin jetzt auf einen Magier umgestiegen. Ich schaffe nun relativ einfach Schurken was als Priester fast unmöglich war, hab aber dafür mit anderen Klassen Probleme. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Gruß


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (16. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hasse Krieger und will deshalb ne konterklasse zum krieger zocken welche bieten sich da an ?
> Also mage ist klar aber was gibs sonst noch so ?
> 
> ...


 spielst schurke oder was?


----------



## Nashan (16. April 2008)

Es glauben ehrlich Leute an ein Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip in WoW ? ... lächerlich


----------



## Mindista (16. April 2008)

registrierungsproblem-.- schrieb:


> ich hab weder krieger noch schurke, gut schurke im aufbau
> ..nu wie siehts aus offkrieger gegen schattenschritt schurken?
> ..ich denk da an  GROB schattenschritt, hnterhalt, ein meuchel, verbessertes solarplexus, weglaufen, unsichbar,schattenschritt, hinterhalt, nierenhieb, meuchel, verbesserter solarplexus sonst hat man ja noch vanish+ vorbereitung....also doch genug möglichkeiten um den krieger erst garnicht zum zuge kommen zulassen
> ..nuja belehrt mich da mal bitte
> ...



hinterhalt gegen krieger mit jenseits der 300 abhärtung kannste knicken. der dmg isn witz.

außerdem sagst du, den krieger nicht zum zuge kommen lassen....
da bietet sich fieser trick wohl eher an.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (16. April 2008)

Also ich würd gegen krieger ganz klar Retri Pala empfehlen...
Aber wen du ne klasse sucht um krieger zu "bashn" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denk ich gibts net wirklich weil keine klasse genug burst hat um nen krieger in 2 3 seks zu killn (hat ja auch viel life und so)
aba wie gesagt Retri Pala is im 1on1 auf jeden fall überlegen so bei gleichem equip und so weil
deff pala geht au gut wenns nen furor warri is und kein ms
aba dafür sind retris im raid ja verkannt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
stimmt schon ^^ dot is beim pala net soooo toll aba der burst is nice 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## unforgotten (16. April 2008)

wenn du nicht gerade einen holy-priest spielst dürftest du mit jeder klasse einen krieger platt machen ... du musst nur die richtige rotation finden.

meine empfehlung wäre eine distanz-klasse, ich komm mit meinem hexer am besten mit krieger klar.

rotation für hexer (meine, also nicht allgemein-verbindlich)

fear
verderbniss,  fluch der pein
fear
schattenblitz
fear
feuerbrand / lebensentzug
fear
lebensdiebstahl
...
wiederholen bis krieger tot

der wichtel ist natürlich ebenfalls aktiv und feuert kräftig auf den krieger (alternativ die nette dämonen-domina, kommt auf skill an)

wichtig ist nur das der fear nicht unterbrochen wird , also aufgepasst auf unterbrechungen/insignien 
aber wenn der dauer-fear klappt hat der krieger (eigentlich jede nahkampfklasse) keine chance mehr.
und immer schön abstand halten, ggf. im kreis rennen bis die dot´s wirken.
wenn die feuerschaden nebenbei noch den betäubungseffekt geskillt haben schadet dies natürlich nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier zählt... wie bei allen ... das timing!  üben ..üben...üben


----------



## elricii (16. April 2008)

Er Hunter: 

- Einschläfern
- verlagsamen
- eisfalle
- pet
- streuschuss
UND
auch noch eine Möglichkeit die Heilung zu reduzieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Pöhse krieger werden einfach gefrühstückt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Ach ja, ich spiel Krieger und Jäger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seedian (16. April 2008)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> verstehe ich nich aber ok,gehen wir mal durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Was du da schreibst zeugt von extremer verblendung^^
Ich kenne Schurken die alles und jeden Warri wegbolzen "zu wenig leben" jede klasse hat weniger Leben als nen Warri, gute schurken haben auch 11.3k die drehe.
Und wieder das gelaber von Palas im Nahkmapf "und zauber" nen Retri zaubert nicht !!!!
Ich hab noch nie ein Duell gegen ne Warri verloren weder im BG oder sonst wo. (und nein ich mache keine Blase)
Selbst gegen nen guten Holy Pala hat ein Krieger keine Chance (dauert zwar bissel aber klappt)
Außerdem kommt es drauf an wie man seine Klasse spielt.

Nimm nen Retri Pala, zock ihn der auf A3 Gear hoch und dann kannst fast alles schlagen ^^ (mit Skill)


----------



## Männchen (16. April 2008)

Denke, das Du zuerst mal an Dir selber arbeiten musst. 

Spiele vielleicht einen Krieger hoch und lerne seine Stärken und Schwächen, dann hast Du mit jeder anderen Klasse eine Chance, wenn Du diese beherrscht.


----------



## Slavery (16. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> ich will ne ernste antwort, denn mein beitrag ist auch ernst gemeint !




Ne ernste Antwort? Dein Thread ist genau so sinnlos wie du!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jeder Spieler der seine Klasse beherrscht kann einen Krieger "bashen". 

"Mama, Mama, mimimi, mich hat schon wieder n Krieger gekillt, whine, mimimi"


----------



## Thoryia (16. April 2008)

Caveman1979 schrieb:


> mit dem schurke hast recht auch wenn er nur lederträger ist!
> 
> Selbst spiele ich schurke als 3 twink orc mit schattenschritt also lange brauche ich nicht um einen tank zubesiegen,ich finde außer einem priester schaft es jede klasse die gut beherrscht wird ihn umzuhaun.
> Zum Hm ja fear imu kann der tank sein aber der todesmandel wirkt immer
> ...


Was reden immer alle mit Priester geht ein Krieger nicht? Ich gewinne 99% der Kämpfe gegen Warri mit nem Shadow, und der ist meines Wissens ja auch ein Priester. ODER?


----------



## Thoryia (16. April 2008)

Nashan schrieb:


> Es glauben ehrlich Leute an ein Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip in WoW ? ... lächerlich


Leute wie Du sind lächerlich. Was ist denn DEINER Meinung nach Entscheidund für Gewinn oder Verlust? Und komm jetzt bitte nicht mit Skill, dann Schrei ich vor lachen.


----------



## unforgotten (16. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Was reden immer alle mit Priester geht ein Krieger nicht? Ich gewinne 99% der Kämpfe gegen Warri mit nem Shadow, und der ist meines Wissens ja auch ein Priester. ODER?



denk mal die meinen damit auch nen holy.... mit shadow geb ich dir voll recht - der ist nicht wehrlos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (16. April 2008)

unforgotten schrieb:


> denk mal die meinen damit auch nen holy.... mit shadow geb ich dir voll recht - der ist nicht wehrlos
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ein Disc Holy schafft einen Krieger auch. Natürlich ein PVE Holy nicht. Aber ich dachte es wird von gleichem equip ausgegangen. PVE mit PVP Equip vergleichen ist ja ein wenig sinnlos.


----------



## Nélu (16. April 2008)

Ganz einfach, wie schon viele meiner Vorposter vor mir es bemerkt haben: Disc- Priest.

Er wird dich in einem BG bald in Ruhe lassen, weil er merkt, dass deine Health immer oben ist. Und selbst bekommt er auch dmg durch Schattenwort: Tod/Schmerz, Verschlingende Seuche und: Reflektierender Schild.

Wenn du richtig equipt bist und den Disc beherrschst, dann basht du *beinahe* jede klasse.., Druiden ausgenommen, die nerven -___-

Tante Edit sagt: Und ja Arena... hmm.. denke nicht dass du schon soweit bist xD


----------



## Moerli (16. April 2008)

Jeder kann ne Chance gegen nen Krieger haben. Muss man halt einfach bisschen flexibel sein und natürlich auch Glück haben.

Mit meinem Resto-Schami sind Krieger eigentlich nicht unangenehme Gegner. Mit Erdbindung und Frostschock verlangsamen, immer schön in Bewegung bleiben und aufpassen, dass man nicht zu nah rankommt bzw. auch nicht so weit weg, dass der Krieger anstürmen kann. Dann halt mit besagtem Frostschock und Verbrennungstotem den Krieger langsam niederringen... 

Wenn der Krieger doch mal rankommen sollte, überleb ich das dank Erdschild auch immer lang genug, bis ich mich mit dem nächsten Frostschock wieder absetzen kann.


Hast halt mit jeder Klasse Chancen gegen jede andere, kommt halt immer aufs Equip an und ob man seinen Char auch in allen Feinheiten beherrscht. Nicht zu vernachlässigen ist natürlich auch das Glück, wenn ich z.B. Pech hab und der Krieger wiedersteht 3 Schocks hintereinander, finde ich mich halt beim Geistheiler wieder ^^


----------



## Mompster (16. April 2008)

Ich muss mich anschliessen. 

Gegen Eismagier haben Krieger fast keine Chance. Mit dem Wasserelementar kann man den Krieger zuerst aus der Ferne festfrieren, dann Eisblitz und -lanze. Krieger kommt. Frostnova. Taste "1 und 2", dann vielleicht noch Taste "3" und aus die Maus. 

Das habe ich, als bekennender Noob, bereits mehrmals erlebt. 
Da mir die Krieger immer so leid taten, hab ich auf Feuer umgeskillt, nun sehe ich keinen Stich mehr


----------



## Mace (16. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> da muss ich aber ganz schwer wiedersprechen mit meinem schurken der schlechtes EQ hat besiege ich sogar wesentlich besser equipte magier, Hexenmeister und shadow Priester. Und hexxer und magier meistens sogar im easy mode.



Einfach nur schwachsinn


----------



## Mace (16. April 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> naja nen krieger zu fearen halte ich persönlich jetzt nicht für die beste idee aber trotzdem stimmt es, dass ein hexer ab einer gewissen abhärtungsmarke > krieger ist.



stimmt leider nicht...

mein Hexer hat 400 abhärtung und krieger kann man sogut wie gar nicht fearen..höchstens mit nem todesmantel oder nem instant fear der bei ihm dann eine sek dauert...
wenn n krieger an dir dran hast der gutes equip hat legt er nen hexer locker um...da die dots im pvp gear "wenig" dmg machen und der krieger eine nach dem anderen reinklatscht^^

auch wenn leute jetzt wieder auf den fear verweisen..der hexenmeister hat sogut wie keine verteidigungsmöglichkeit gegen nahkämpfer die in etwa gleiches equipment haben da der fear mittlerweile 
von items/fähigkeiten jeder art unterbrochen werden kann und trotzdem lese ich in jedem forum nerf hexer..

ich versteh euch nich sry is meine Meinung.


----------



## Mace (16. April 2008)

Tafkatb schrieb:


> Ja stimmt schon Krieger zu fearen klappt nicht immer so gut aber Krieger lassen sich gerade als Hexer oder Priester unglaublich gut zu tote Kiten



dann zeig mir mal wie du nen krieger den du nicht fearen kannst und du ne dauerkniesehne draufhast totkitest^^


----------



## Mrg33 (16. April 2008)

zomfg wenn de ne klasse gefunden hast die krieger pwnd dann wirste halt von anderen klassen weggeroxxort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich mein wenn du es clever anstellst kannst mit jeder beliebigen klasse nen krieger ownen :> Sowas nennt man den hier viel angepriesenen skill 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



gl beim tryn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



achja equip spielt in WOW auch ne rolle kein wunder wenn du mit deinem grünen eq av joinst und n s3 warri dich übelst wegknallt (beispiel :O)


----------



## Thoryia (16. April 2008)

Mace schrieb:


> dann zeig mir mal wie du nen krieger den du nicht fearen kannst und du ne dauerkniesehne draufhast totkitest^^


Ich geh als SP Nie auf Distanz zum Krieger sonst fliegt der laufend mit Abfangen wieder ran. Immer Schild oben halten, SWP Ticken lassen, Vampier immer drauf und Mindfly bzw Mindblast. Wenn SW:T ready sofort drauf damit. Ansonsten bissel um und hinter ihn hüpfen, das bringt manche zur verzweilflung wenn da laufend steht "Gegner muss vor euch stehn" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SoldierRulesZ (16. April 2008)

so gut also zusammenfassend, krieger ist ziemlich mies gegen die klassen die sich nicht selbst heilen können wegen anstürmen, abfangen etc. kommt er auch den ranged hinterher, haut ne kniesehne drauf und das wars - ne chance haben da nur (wie schon gesagt) die meisten healer, icemage könnts auch noch schaffen wegen sheep etc bis die kniesehne weg is + frosten etc. und hexer können das auch schaffen wenn sie auf soullink (pvp) geskillt sind, halten die so enorm viel aus, dann kommts aufs glück an wegen lebensentzug und blutsauger --> und zu letzt meine klasse, der hunter - hat als mm hunter oder survivor kaum ne chance gegen krieger, da die wie schon gesagt kaum kitebar sind (die skill0r schaffen das trotzdem^^) aber ich muss sagen als bm hast da gute karten - bm is meiner meinung nach sowieso overpowered aber naja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da bist nicht verlangsambar, kannst kiten, dein pet macht dps und du kannst zurechtstutzen aktiv halten und auch immer mal wieder draufballern...

btw. es kommt ziemlich aufs equip an... ich hab noch NIE nen s1ler gesehen der s3 krieger weggeownd hat - sprich s1 suxx! =) rennen zu viele rum die keinen skill haben und denken sie sind full epic und haben skill^^

alle nicht genanten klassen (zB schurken die es manchmal schaffen den warri im stunlock zu halten) habe ich noch nie so wirklich gegen krieger beobachtet^^

MFG Agnobull (Theradras, EU)


----------



## Ronas (16. April 2008)

Also im PvP gegen Krieger am mächtigsten sind eigentlich Druiden und Palas...

Kannst es auch mit ner hexe oder nem hunter versuchen aber das benötigt viel skill


----------



## Marangulas (16. April 2008)

Also meine Erfahrung mit dem Krieger sind recht verschieden, fakt ist, dass der Krieger gegenüber anderen Klassen viel einstecken kann, ein Nachteil ist mit Sicherheit, dass er nur dmg macht, wenn er an seinem Gegner dran ist.
Zudem sehe ich die Hauptaufgabe eines Kriegers nicht unbedingt darin, alles wegzuputzen, sondern eher darin, viele Gegner an sich zu binden, damit andere Mitspieler entlastet werden...
Funktioniert bei PVP (Schlachtfelder) und auch beim Questen...
In einzelnen PVP Kämpfen, kommt es wirklich drauf an, wie gut man seinen Char beherrscht und wie die Skillung aussieht.
Ich meine gegen jede Klasse sowohl schon gewonnen als auch verloren zu haben, wobei es gegenüber den reinen Magier-Klassen (Mage, Priest, Hexer) am schwersten war, solange sie mich auf Distanz halten konnten.
Jäger sind auch ein Gegner, die zu ner harten Nuss werden.
Bei Palas, Dudus, Schurken und Schamis ist es nicht ganz so schwer, wobei auch die einem Krieger ganz schön zu schaffen machen.
Krieger sind einfach keine reine Dmg-Klasse, sie ziehen ihre Vorteile aus der Plattenrüstung und der damit verbundenen höheren Lebensenergie.


----------



## Deadchi (16. April 2008)

Krieger kann eine halbe minute fearimmun werden danach is er opfer für hexer wenn du deinen char beherscht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und zum thema schurken hab nen 63 schurken twink und mit dem leg ich schon so manchen 70iger mage aber pve klamotten an ;D 6-8k live is free ehre ^^


----------



## Xarod (16. April 2008)

Was bringt es dir denn wenn du eine Klasse hast die ein Krieger fertigmachen kann?? 

Sagen wir mal du stehst im AV mit deinem "achso tollen" Mage und zauberst Frostblitze auf ein Krieger und freust dich nen Keks, weil du ja so viel Schaden machst und er nicht an dich rankommt. Und plötzlich taucht nen Schurke auf und du siehst nur wie er dir 2-3 Crits reindrückt bist dann auch schon tot.

Dann denkste dir: "Ich brauch ne Klasse die Krieger und Schurken umhaun kann!" Also spielste dir nen Warlock hoch. Du stehst wieder im AV. Du fearst gard ein Krieger und Dotest ihn zu. Plötzlich erscheint wieder ein Schurke. Du fearst den Schurke und dotest ihn auch zu. Dann feraste noch ein bisschen und guckst zu wieder der Schurke und der Krieger down gehn. Aber plötzlich mischt sich auch noch ein Melee-Schami ein. Du dotest ihn auch noch zu und versucht zu fearn, da er aber das Totem gestellt klappt das nicht. Er haut dich nach ein paar sek um und heilt sich dann wieder hoch.

Dann denkste dir: "Ich brauch ne Klasse die es auch mit Schamis aufnhemen kann!" Und nimmst nen Jäger usw.


Das ist ein teufelskreis. Es kommt nur auf den Skill an. Also l2p.

PS: Zu meiner verteidigung möchte ich sagen das ich im PvP nicht viel Erfahrung hab. Also heult mich jetzt bitte nicht zu von wegen: "ein WL würd ein Schurken niemals fertig machen!!!" oder "ein schami hat keine Chance gegen ein WL!!!" ^^

MFG Xarod


----------



## Thoryia (16. April 2008)

Deadchi schrieb:


> Krieger kann eine halbe minute fearimmun werden danach is er opfer für hexer wenn du deinen char beherscht
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Jo wenn da so ein PVE Mage afk rumsteht oder sitzt is klar das Du den in 2-3 min runter haun kannst, aber einen nicht grad gestern bei ebay gekauften 70er Mage den Du mit 63 verhaust möcht ich sehn.


----------



## Deadchi (16. April 2008)

von wegen afk mage muss man spielen können selbst mit 63 hau ich den ohne probs runter Täuschung geskillt hatt erkeine chance 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vorbereitung fieser treick was mag dann wohl kommen vom mage blinzeln dann ran porten mit schadowstep und nierenhieb dann vanish und weiter gehts usw is wirklich easy 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Skill>lvl equip 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



warst wohl eines meiner opfer ;D


----------



## Abychef (16. April 2008)

Ok , egal was alle anderen sagen : Spiel KEINEN hexer wenn dus nicht wirklich wirklich gut kannst.
Krieger kann sich ca 50 sek fearimmun machen , da haste keinen spaß mim hexer , zumals egtl nur 5 sek dauert bis du tot bist wenn er erst einmal auf dich draufhaut.


----------



## Thoryia (16. April 2008)

Deadchi schrieb:


> von wegen afk mage muss man spielen können selbst mit 63 hau ich den ohne probs runter Täuschung geskillt hatt erkeine chance
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


LOL wieder ein CS Wannebe Skill>Equip Roxxor rumschreier...aber mit der Steigerung Skill>Level auch. DU HAST NE VOLLMEISE, Du kannst noch so Skillig spielen, gegen Totenkopf hast NULL Chance!!!
WoW Hat mit SKill NULL zu tun, ich wiederhole NULL, NARDA, NIX, NULLINGER!

Und ein Mage der sich so wie Du es beschreibst runterhaun lässt is AFK oder Kaufchar. Alleine der opener...fieser Trick beim Mage. GZ. 
Blinzeln isser weg, Mach Du Schattenschritt ist er mit nova wieder weg. Dann bist Du schaf, er kitet dich bis Du im Dreck liegst OHNE das Du jemals DMG an ihm gemacht hättest.
Hinzu kommt noch, 7 Lvel unterschied, jeder 2-3. Schlag verfehlen oder ausweichen. Was Du so nachts träumst interessiert hier keinen wirklich...


----------



## Deadchi (16. April 2008)

so du kleine pfeife du bist wahr scheinlich so ein kleiner nichtskönner der vom pvp keine ahnung hatt frostnova vansih hallo ?? täuschungsschurke hatt vanish sogar doppelt da siehst du kein land mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gifte machen den rest

bist sicher einer der 1500 abwärts zockt in der arena und heulst rum das alle besseres equip haben als du ;D und deswegen nur gewinnen 

kleiner tipp man kann mit jeder klasse jede andere besiegen man brauch nur skill :O

@Thoryia


----------



## Thoryia (16. April 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wenn der Hexer keinen Plan hat... Sobald ein Warri bei mir den Soullink sieht, macht er sich eh wieder vom Acker. Wenn net, kann ich mir zu 95% sicher sein das mindestens ein Schurke hinter/neben mir steht.


Na auch bei einem SL gehts mit Warri, dauert halt nur 15% mehr Schaden, also ca 6-10 sek länger. Du bist permanent in der Defensive, kannst ausser Dotten nix machen, kein Lifeleech nix, und der trümmert fröhlich auf dich ein während deine CC Völlig versagt wegen Fearimmun.


----------



## Sanjay_ (16. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> wieso l2p es gibt ne menge klasse die der krieger wegputzen kann ohne das die was machen können.




dann kannst du die Klasse nicht spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (16. April 2008)

Deadchi schrieb:


> so du kleine pfeife du bist wahr scheinlich so ein kleiner nichtskönner der vom pvp keine ahnung hatt frostnova vansih hallo ?? täuschungsschurke hatt vanish sogar doppelt da siehst du kein land mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


OMG die Imba CS Kiddys überollen uns, HILFE! Begreif es endlich, WoW Spiel mit NULL SKILL Anforderung, spiel wieder Dein CS, DA kannste dann ausweichen, rumhüpfen, fadern, sliden usw. IN WOW BRINGT SOWAS REIN GARNIX!
Da kannste hüpfen oder zick zack laufen, wenn die Engine sagt der Zauber oder der Schuss kommt durch, dann kommter durch. BEGREIF ES ENDLICH!

Muss ich mich hier vom Kindergarten große Gruppe flamen lassen.

Btw spiel ich Shadow auf 2000 Niveau und hatte mit 60 Kriegsfürst, da hast Du noch mit ner Windel inner CS Communtity rumgelolt.
Also erzähl DU mir nix über PVP.


----------



## 7Olorin7 (16. April 2008)

du kannst mit jeder klasse gegen nen Krieger bestehen, ich spiele als Jäger immer wieder gerne gegen Krieger, mal gewinn ich mal er. Das kommt alles auf den Skill an


----------



## Deadchi (16. April 2008)

Thoryia du kleines Reisbällchen bist mir sehr sympatisch ich selbst habe nie cs gespielt und von deinen vermutungen aus schätze ich mal das du es weniger erfolgreich gezockt hast und versucht das nu auf andere zu übertragen wieso auch immer  :> 

Priesterle naja kein wunder das du meinen schurken runtermachen willst is wohl deine hass klasse ;D 

wirkst für mich wie ein wow opfer alles runter machen alles scheiße finden und es trotzdem spielen tust mir leid habt ein herz für 
Thoryia <--Opfer :O


----------



## Sporlingsschmaus (16. April 2008)

Hm , nachdem Blizzard alle anderen Klassen bis zur Unkenntlichkeit nachgebufft hat gibt es einiges an Klassen gegen die der Krieger sich schwer tut (auf gleichem Ausrüstungslevel und skill)
Hexer (alle) = leichter Gegner für den Krieger
MMäger = leichter Gegner
BM Jäger=ausgeglichen
Üb Jäger =ausgeglichen
Holy Pala= Nicht besiegbar
Diszi Priest = Nicht besiegbar 
Heildruide =Nicht besiegabr
Vergelterpala= Nicht besiegbar
Protpala = Nicht besiegbar
Schurke = ausgeglichen
Mage (Ice) = Krieger ist ein Opfer
Mage (Feuer) = schwer für den Krieger seit die Eisblock haben
Eleschami = ausgeglichen
Verstärker=leichter Gegner
Heilschamane =nicht besiegbar
Shadow=ausgeglichen
Holy Priest=ausgeglichen
Feraldruide=ausgeglichen 
Moonkin= ausgeglichen

Also würde ich empfehlen eine Heilklasse zu spielen.
1. Du bist beliebt als Heiler im BG
2.Du musst keine Angst mehr vor Kriegern haben
Oder warte noch den nächsten Patch ab, dann hat Blizz die Krieger wieder auf das Pre BC Opferniveau runtergenervt, dann kannst du einfach irgendeinen Char spielen


----------



## Abychef (16. April 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Jo toll. Sein Fearimmun hat er höchstens 50 sek. glaub ich.
> Denkst Du allen Ernstes ich stell mich da allein da hin? Wenn ich merke er is Immun, mach ich nen Todesmantel drauf und renn in die Gruppe, und hoffe das die ihn net rankommen lassen, oder ihn einer ausbremst, dann war´s das für ihn. Funktioniert übrigens zu 90%
> 
> 
> ...



jo ,schön wenn deine stamm nen Krieger plätten kann, allerdings sucht der TE ne klasse die das auch möglichst gut allein schafft. Ich geh mit meiner stamm auch net solo auf ne horde von gegnern drauf, und siehe da...
ich plätte jede klasse weil ein heiler hinter mir steht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Rô5î (16. April 2008)

das stimmt nicht, dass man mit jeder klasse gegen jede andere bei gleichem skill gewinnen kann...
ich spiele shadow und sehe gegen schurken kein land, egal wie gut ich spiele. meine einzige chance sind günstige blackoutprogs!
und bei entsprechendem pvp-equip hat ein schurke gegen einen warri schlechte karten, der macht nämlich mehr dmg und hält mehr aus...trotz stunlock
und gegen frostmage hat der warri keine chancen etc


----------



## Abychef (16. April 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Erstens ist der Satz in sich schon ein Widerspruch: Du gehst NET in ne Horde von Gegnern, aber haust alles Platt weil ein Heiler hinter Dir steht???
> Zweitens: Ne anständige Gruppe macht immer als erstes den Heiler weg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Also , mein Satz will ( =) )folgendes aussagen  :ich gehe nicht ALLEINE (man beachte das Solo in meinem voherigen post) in die horde von gegner , aber da ein oder mehrere heiler hinter mir stehen kann ich alles umhaun, auch frostmages ect.  war evtl ein bisschen dumm formuliert
zu 2.: Meine Stamm (leider hat sie sich aufgelöst,da einige den server gewechselt haben) hat von sich behaupten können einige der stärksten PvPler des ganzen Realms zu haben und die gegner sind (meistens) auch wenn sie auf die Healer gegangen sind ,gescheitert ,da sie vor dem healer tot waren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(soll jetzt nicht zum angeben dienen ^^)


----------



## Nélu (16. April 2008)

Wisst ihr was? Wenn ihr wirklich jede Klasse bashen wollt, ihr nicht wisst was *Skill* heisst, macht euch einen "Diszi-MS Krieger" oder einen "Resto-SL/SL WL , also known as "GameMaster's"  xD

b2t: beherrsche deine Klasse, dann sind die Duell's/BG's/Arena's interessanter und musst nicht von einer bestimmten Klasse davon laufen..  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mfg Shinsa der Disc/Holy Priest


----------



## Thorat (16. April 2008)

Lucoire schrieb:


> er will wissen, was im stein-schere-papier-Prinzip dem Krieger überlegen is
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Wie ich dir leider recht geben muss. :-(
200 Blutdurst suckz!


----------



## Xairon (16. April 2008)

Für alle ach so tollen Leute hier drinne, mit Skill usw. Wie geht ein Hexer gegen einen Krieger vor? Durch Bersi Haltung is er Fearimmun und wenn ich denn Hund draussen habe, geht es seine Zeit, bis ich auf Sukkubus gewechselt hab, da helfen auch dots dots dots nix...Aber belehrt mich, ich bin ein Hexer der nur auf 1500 rumgammelt anscheinend ohne skill udn eq.


----------



## Rylai Crestfall (16. April 2008)

Also im großen und ganzen sagen wir mal, wenn der Krieger und du (egal was du bist) den selben equiptstand haben muss ich sagen die beste wahl gegen nen krieger ist definitiv ein Paladin. 
Da der Pala im pvp als Vergelter schaden macht sich heilen kann und ein Holy geskillter paladin sich mit einem heal vollheilt und der Krieger kann nur MS machen für 50% weniger heal und einmal unterbrechen. Im Grunde muss der Pala nen dummen fehler machen, dass er verliert.


----------



## Thoryia (16. April 2008)

Deadchi schrieb:


> Thoryia du kleines Reisbällchen bist mir sehr sympatisch ich selbst habe nie cs gespielt und von deinen vermutungen aus schätze ich mal das du es weniger erfolgreich gezockt hast und versucht das nu auf andere zu übertragen wieso auch immer  :>
> 
> Priesterle naja kein wunder das du meinen schurken runtermachen willst is wohl deine hass klasse ;D
> 
> ...


Sag mir dein Server das ist mir die 20 euro wert deinen Gimpigen Schurken solange zu vermöbeln bis Du frustriert deinen Char löscht und mit WoW aufhörst.
Hass Klasse Schurke das ich nicht lache. Ich hab schon WoW gespielt da hast Du noch mit der Trommel Weihnachtslieder getrommelt und bist nackend um den Weihnachtsbaum gerannt. Es gibt für einen Shadow nur eine Klasse die echt der Gegner ist, und das ist ein Holy Priest und gut gespielte andere Heil Klassen. Diese kämpfe 1v1 dauern ewig und es gewinnt wer mehr Mana hat.

Imba Rofl olol Roxxor Schurken wie Du zählen mit Sicherheit nicht dazu.

Btw trifft Deine Foren Mitglied Bezeichnung deine Ahnung absolut auf den Punkt. Newbie.


----------



## Thoryia (16. April 2008)

ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Jo toll. Sein Fearimmun hat er höchstens 50 sek. glaub ich.
> Denkst Du allen Ernstes ich stell mich da allein da hin? Wenn ich merke er is Immun, mach ich nen Todesmantel drauf und renn in die Gruppe, und hoffe das die ihn net rankommen lassen, oder ihn einer ausbremst, dann war´s das für ihn. Funktioniert übrigens zu 90%
> 
> 
> ...


Und wieder ein Äpfel und Birnen vergleich. Wenn Du Klassenvergleiche anstellst kannst Du nicht sagen "ich renne zu meiner Gruppe wenn ich den nicht down kriege". Die Frage die hier im Raum steht ist: Welche Klasse kann den Krieger schlagen, und nicht: Wie kann ich vorm Krieger am besten wegrennen wenn ich nix gebacken kriege im 1v1.
Denn Du schreibst ja:


ColonelCrack schrieb:


> Aber auch nur wenn der Hexer keinen Plan hat... Sobald ein Warri bei mir den Soullink sieht, macht er sich eh wieder vom Acker. Wenn net, kann ich mir zu 95% sicher sein das mindestens ein Schurke hinter/neben mir steht.


Da ist nicht die rede von Stammgruppe oder 10 andere die hinter Dir stehn. Immer wenn Du denkst er rennt wegen dem Soulink weg, schau hinter Dir, es lag an den anderen 10 die angerannt kommen. Ein MS oder Fury Krieger der alleine vor einem SL Hexer wegrennt, den gibts nicht.


----------



## dragon1 (25. April 2008)

Deadchi schrieb:


> Thoryia du kleines Reisbällchen bist mir sehr sympatisch ich selbst habe nie cs gespielt und von deinen vermutungen aus schätze ich mal das du es weniger erfolgreich gezockt hast und versucht das nu auf andere zu übertragen wieso auch immer  :>
> 
> Priesterle naja kein wunder das du meinen schurken runtermachen willst is wohl deine hass klasse ;D
> 
> ...


genau. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalvak (25. April 2008)

Als direkte Konterklasse empfiehlt sich natürlich ein deff krieger, der gegen alle melees eigentlich recht gut klar kommt, aber ist halt komplett untauglich für pvp


----------



## celion (25. April 2008)

Der größte Feind des Kriegers sind eindeutig Mage, Pala und Dudu.

Hexer können zwar fearn aber der Krieger kann den fear abrechen und sich sogar für 30sec. fearimmun machen.
Jäger geht es da auch nicht besser, hat er mal die Kniesehne drauf hat er ein Problem.

@Thoryia......lol, rofl, was auch immer


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (25. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Na auch bei einem SL gehts mit Warri, dauert halt nur 15% mehr Schaden, also ca 6-10 sek länger. Du bist permanent in der Defensive, kannst ausser Dotten nix machen, kein Lifeleech nix, und der trümmert fröhlich auf dich ein während deine CC Völlig versagt wegen Fearimmun.




Blödsinn... geh mal von gleichem Equip aus. An einem SL-Lock mit 14-15k Life knabberst du mehr als an einem Dot-Lock. Und BTW 10 sek = fast kompletter Dotlauf = 10k DMG du stirbst schneller als der Hexer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum TE:
Meiner Meinung nach sind Kriegercounterklassen: Shadowpriester, Eismages, Retripalas, Feraldruiden, Discpriester(wenn du spielen kannst), SL-Hexer.
Ich kenne S3-Krieger die sagen, dass Krieger in 1on1 nciht mehr so toll ist wie früher. Seit dem manche mit 500+ Resilence rum laufen kannst du einen nciht mehr weg bursten. Welche Klasse speilst du denn uberhaupt?


----------



## Mr_Richfield (25. April 2008)

ich spiele mit einem eismage 2on2 arena ... wie der krieger vorführt ist eine wahre pracht! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sheepen, blinzeln, frostnova ... wasserele ... und was will man mehr? 

ich als hexer sehe leider gegen krieger kaum land, ist leider einfach so.


----------



## °Morgenröte° (25. April 2008)

Ilunadin schrieb:


> Let me guess u wanna SLAM;r0XX0rn and OWN and PWN him like a PRO.
> 
> Klingt nach hohlem Kiddygelaber das uns sagt ,dass da einer nicht spielen kann.Und am schlechtesten siene Klasse



/sign Malwieder ein Whine-Meineklasseistschlecht-weilichsienichtspielenkann-willneueimbaroXXorpwnerklasse thread...

@topic: Jede klasse [Ausser healer (versteht sich)] kann einen Kireger mowlen...wenn man weis wie man sie spielen muss.. Kurz: SKILL!

Lg °Morgenröte°


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (25. April 2008)

Mr_Richfield schrieb:


> ich spiele mit einem eismage 2on2 arena ... wie der krieger vorführt ist eine wahre pracht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Also erstens, hast du zu wenig Resilence als Hexer kommst du locker auf 500+
zweitens, sry es sagen zu müssen aber wer so skillt wie du und dabei Teufelskonzentration raus lässt ist ein absoluter nullraffer... bei wem hast du die Skillung abgeguckt?
Und spiel mit einem SP statt Mage dann pownt ihr alles


----------



## TvP1981 (25. April 2008)

Mr_Richfield schrieb:


> ich spiele mit einem eismage 2on2 arena ... wie der krieger vorführt ist eine wahre pracht!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als Gebrechen Hexer komm ich mit den Kriegern schon gut zu recht. 
Schreckensgeheul ist instant geskillt, für den Fall das er mir zu nah kommt.

Zudotten, Lebensentzug, Shadowbolt raus wenn ich in Trance gerate, fearen usw..
helfen tut als pet die Sokubus (ich glaub ich setze die viel zu selten ein)


----------



## Avalanche (25. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hasse Krieger und will deshalb ne konterklasse zum krieger zocken welche bieten sich da an ?
> Also mage ist klar aber was gibs sonst noch so ?
> 
> ...



Ich hasse solche Whine-Threads und will deshalb einen Konterpost erstellen. Was bietet sich da an? Also /close ist klar, aber was gibts sonst noch?

/CLOSE

P.S.: @ TvP1981: Einen guten Krieger bekommst Du nicht so leicht down. Ich spiele selbst einen Gebrechens-Hexer und muss sagen, dass   wir für Krieger die reinste Opferklasse sind. Zudotten ist übrigens das dümmste, was man gegen einen Offkrieger machen kann, da er so nur noch stärker wird.^^ Und ein Krieger hat mehre Möglichkeiten, sich gegen Deinen Fear zu wehren, da ist nix mit rumfearen.^^


----------



## Kalisan (25. April 2008)

Spiele S-Priest und Bashe sogut wie jeden Krieger weg...


----------



## Yada` (25. April 2008)

Mentor schrieb:


> Blödsinn... geh mal von gleichem Equip aus. An einem SL-Lock mit 14-15k Life knabberst du mehr als an einem Dot-Lock. Und BTW 10 sek = fast kompletter Dotlauf = 10k DMG du stirbst schneller als der Hexer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Eigentlich faszinierend, wenn man bedenkt, dass das Resilence Cap bei etwa 498 liegt. Das dann manche mit 500+ rumrennen, ist wirklich nicht schlecht!

Zum Thema:
Pala. Mein Main, ein bescheidener Paladin, war mal Vergelter. Hatte, außer mit S3 Kriegern, nie Probleme. Und das auch nur, weil ich nicht das "Überequip" hatte. Heute is der alte Herr komplett blau, weil er auf heal umgeskillt wurde und selten gespielt wird.
Ich spiel lieber meinen Krieger, der sich zZ S1 erfarmt um dann Arena abzurocken... obendrein isses lustig, eine Klasse zu spielen, über die andere heulen weil sie ach so imba sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

... Imba ist (meist) der Spieler - nicht die paar KB mit denen er die XYZ-Achse verändert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ragile (25. April 2008)

> /CLOSE


/signed


----------



## El_Muchacho (25. April 2008)

Maxxter schrieb:


> SKILL!!



Skill? Ist das nicht ein rare-spawn?

Falls der Thread-Eröffner keinen Skill findet, dann reicht ein Nachtelf-Jäger namens Legolas, so einer basht jeden Krieger


----------



## TvP1981 (25. April 2008)

4v4l4nche schrieb:


> Ich hasse solche Whine-Threads und will deshalb einen Konterpost erstellen. Was bietet sich da an? Also /close ist klar, aber was gibts sonst noch?
> 
> /CLOSE
> 
> P.S.: @ TvP1981: Einen guten Krieger bekommst Du nicht so leicht down. Ich spiele selbst einen Gebrechens-Hexer und muss sagen, dass   wir für Krieger die reinste Opferklasse sind. Zudotten ist übrigens das dümmste, was man gegen einen Offkrieger machen kann, da er so nur noch stärker wird.^^ Und ein Krieger hat mehre Möglichkeiten, sich gegen Deinen Fear zu wehren, da ist nix mit rumfearen.^^



Bisher hab ich immune immer gemieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ist glaub ich besser für mich..
Aber ansonsten hatte ich halt bisher keine Probleme.. vielleicht aber auch nur glück gehabt..


----------



## celion (25. April 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Als Gebrechen Hexer komm ich mit den Kriegern schon gut zu recht.
> Schreckensgeheul ist instant geskillt, für den Fall das er mir zu nah kommt.
> 
> Zudotten, Lebensentzug, Shadowbolt raus wenn ich in Trance gerate, fearen usw..
> helfen tut als pet die Sokubus (ich glaub ich setze die viel zu selten ein)



Das denke ich mal nicht, oder besser ich weiß^^


----------



## z3pp (25. April 2008)

mal ganz ehrlich...du bistn Nerd.


----------



## Nekramcruun (25. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> wieso l2p es gibt ne menge klasse die der krieger wegputzen kann ohne das die was machen können.


 lächerlich jede klasse kann was dagegen machen und wenn nicht bist du zu schlecht equipt oder kannst nicht spielen ganz einfach.
jede klasse kann theoretisch jede andere besiegen und wenn das nicht klappt hat es andere gründe.

sinnlos thread von einem 12 jährigen CS zocker der gern imba sein will...flame mich dafür ruhig zu is mir egal.


----------



## Thranduilo (25. April 2008)

omg
Eis-Mage natürlich !!!


----------



## GMan (25. April 2008)

Eismage, Retripala... naja Fetaldudu geht auch noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

Mentor schrieb:


> Blödsinn... geh mal von gleichem Equip aus. An einem SL-Lock mit 14-15k Life knabberst du mehr als an einem Dot-Lock. Und BTW 10 sek = fast kompletter Dotlauf = 10k DMG du stirbst schneller als der Hexer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Steht doch da, SL dauert eben 6-10 sek länger, eben 15% Schaden weniger. Was redest Du da von einem Dotlauf 10 sek? Häh? Und wie willst Du alleine über Dots in 10 sek 10k Dmg machen? Was hast DU denn bitte für Dots die mit 1k pro sek ticken? Immer diese Märchen, Wahnsinn. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Wenn Du von gleichem Equip Stand ausgehst, hat der Hexer 14-15k und der Warri nur 10k? So so, gleich ist gleich bei Dir nur manchmal gleicher hm?
Und 500+ Resilence? Mit welchen Equip bitte? S4? Das gibts noch nicht, also nochmal nachdenken bevor Du Unsinn schreibst.
Also Unfug in Reinkultur, was Du hier zum besten gibst.


----------



## Kono (shat) (25. April 2008)

nimm doch einfach nen schurken

kopfnuss, kopffnuss, zwischendurch kurz metzeln, zur abwechslung mal kopfnuss..

was anderes können die eh nich  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Struppistrap (25. April 2008)

Mal angenommen du würdest in der tat eine perfekte konterklasse zum Krieger finden (also in wow ist ja eigentlcih soweit alles relativ ausgeglichen)  und würdest ihn sogar gut spielen, dann würde dich ein Krieger mit besserem Equip immernoch einfach verkloppen. Wie schön, wenn diene Klasse gut gegen Krieger zurechtkommt, wenn der der schon vom Equip und noch vom skill her haushoch überlegen ist wars das, dann geht das gewhine wieder los^^


----------



## Askalel (25. April 2008)

Mit palas jeder skillung biste gut dran. Als Prot musst du einfach nur da stehen, ab und zu nen lichtblitz einwerfen und abwarten der kloppt sich dann an deinem schild tot (funktioniert wirklich mit dem richtigen equip), als holy is es ähnlich vom prinzip her, da macht der krieger einfach keinen schaden und durch den holy dmg den du machst geht er irgendwan down. Retri is finde ich, wenn richtig equipt die beste klasse. Du machst ordentlichen dmg, kannst stunnen und dich heilen.


----------



## ReWahn (25. April 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> da gibt es keine.
> wenn du zu schlecht bist deinen charakter zu spielen dann such nicht nach einer besseren Klasse.
> Diesen Thread zu erstellen wirft einen sehr erbärmlichen Eindruck auf dich.(ohne persönlich beleidigend sein zu wollen
> 
> ...



/sign

da du so über krieger jammerst spielst du wohl einen hexer oder einen schurken. stärkste klasse gegen krieger is frostmage. also wechselst du vom hexer aufn frostmage. killst einen krieger. freust dich. wirst von nem wl neidergemacht. und dann machst du nen thread auf "wl zu imba! nerf pls!". also spielst du dann ne klasse die wls plättet. spielst also selbst nen warri. gehst gegen nen frostmage drauf. machst noch nen thread auf "frostmage zu imba! nerf pls!" ...


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (25. April 2008)

Thoryia schrieb:


> Steht doch da, SL dauert eben 6-10 sek länger, eben 15% Schaden weniger. Was redest Du da von einem Dotlauf 10 sek? Häh? Und wie willst Du alleine über Dots in 10 sek 10k Dmg machen? Was hast DU denn bitte für Dots die mit 1k pro sek ticken? Immer diese Märchen, Wahnsinn.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Also ich wollte es nciht erwähnen aber soweit ich es weiss absorbiert Pet 20% vom DMG soviel erst ein mal zu deinem Wissen. Zweitens gehst du mal ins Arsenal und suchts bei Arenaranglisten mal die Hexer die s3 equiped sind. Du wirst feststellen, dass mit Ausdauersockel 15k locker drin sind.

Zur Resilence... Sieh mal mein Profil an und du wirst sehen, dass mein Priester mit 500+ Resilence in die Arena geht und ist nicht mal voll S3equiped.
Märchen... ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung vom PVP und dazugehörigen Equipment und deshalb erkläre ich dir mal wie es mit den DoTs geht.

also genaue Angaben kann ich nciht mehr machen weil mein Hexer schon seit Längerem nciht mehr Aktiv ist. Eins weiss ich aber definitiv: Wenn alle DoTs auf einem sind und durchticken machen die knapp 10k DMG ohne Lifedrain.

verderbnis = 400-450/tick ~ 5 ticks
Lebensentzug = 200-250/tick ~ 8 ticks
Fluch der Pein ~ 3-4 k (je nach dem mit oder ohne Fluch verstärken)
Lifedrain = 350-400/tick in 4 sek 4 Ticks. In 16sek machst du 4 davon.

jetzt rechne mal zusammen... 

Ein SL-Hexer gewinnt nciht weil er imbaDMG macht, sondern weil er imbalange lebt^^


----------



## lnvul (25. April 2008)

also was dem Krieger deutlich daran hindern kann an sich dranzubleiben ist ganz klar:

Moonkin Druiden und gute Mages (Frost,Arkan)


----------



## Dragonsdeath (25. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hasse Krieger und will deshalb ne konterklasse zum krieger zocken welche bieten sich da an ?
> Also mage ist klar aber was gibs sonst noch so ?
> 
> ...


spiel nen dudu die sind overpowered^^
oda pala sind auch overpowered mit ihrem scheiß gottesschild und so^^
oda mage ebenfalls overpowered^^
naja egal ich will ma nit rumwhinen wenn man nen warri richtig spielt kann man auch palas dudus und mages umhauen also spiel was dir gefällt es gibt imemr noobs die nen warri spielen und die du dann umnuken kannst und dich toll fühlen kannst
aber im großen und ganzen würde ich zu deinem thread erstmal mimimi sagen weil ich hasse es mit meinem warri gegen dudus zu zoggen und mach auch nicht extra nen thread auf-.-


----------



## Dunham (25. April 2008)

Mentor schrieb:


> Also ich wollte es nciht erwähnen aber soweit ich es weiss absorbiert Pet 20% vom DMG soviel erst ein mal zu deinem Wissen. Zweitens gehst du mal ins Arsenal und suchts bei Arenaranglisten mal die Hexer die s3 equiped sind. Du wirst feststellen, dass mit Ausdauersockel 15k locker drin sind.
> 
> Zur Resilence... Sieh mal mein Profil an und du wirst sehen, dass mein Priester mit 500+ Resilence in die Arena geht und ist nicht mal voll S3equiped.
> Märchen... ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung vom PVP und dazugehörigen Equipment und deshalb erkläre ich dir mal wie es mit den DoTs geht.
> ...


15k live sind absolut überflüssig. lieber etwas mehr auf was anderes sockeln. ab 13-14k ists locker genug

klar, 500+resilence ist möglich, doch was bringts? ab einem gewissen cap geht nur noch der critschaden runter, der rest nicht mehr 

hexer und wenig dmg? vll weniger als ein krieger oder ähnliches, aber trotzdem macht er im vergleich zu mage viel dmg. und das besondere am hexer ist, dass er dich einfach aussaugt ohne dass du was machen kannst^^ (vorallem kann man sie kaum countern und somit kaum den dmg verhindern wie beim mage)


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (25. April 2008)

TvP1981 schrieb:


> Bisher hab ich immune immer gemieden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Als DotLock hast du gegen Krieger wenig Chancen es sei denn du hattest Firsthit. Nach dem Intercept sofort DeathCoil und falls Kniesehne drauf Insignie benutzen. Dann hast du 15 sek Zeit bis Abfangen wieder da ist den Krieger durch Fluch der Erschöpfung zu kiten. Wenn geskillt hast du weniger Zeit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Du musst versuchen aus der Range vom Intercept raus zu kommen und dann durch geskillte DoT-Reichweite den Krieger auf Distanz zu halten. Wenn er noch mal auf dir ist bist du tot^^ Das sind meine Erfahrungen


----------



## Padawurminator (25. April 2008)

Meine Ehrfahrung als MS ist, dass, equipunabhängig, Moonkin-Dudus und Eismages einem Krieger stark zusetzen, da man kaum an sie rankommt, sie aber ordentlich DMG raushauen. Moonkins halten zusätzlich auch noch sehr viel aus. Ansonsten können auch Palas recht unangenehm sein, unabhängig von der Skillung, es sei denn, aber das kommt nun ja nicht mehr oft vor, sie tragen als Heiler Stoff. Bei allen anderen Klassen kommts einfach auf Equip an.


----------



## Mentor von Gorgo (25. April 2008)

Dunham schrieb:


> 15k live sind absolut überflüssig. lieber etwas mehr auf was anderes sockeln. ab 13-14k ists locker genug
> 
> klar, 500+resilence ist möglich, doch was bringts? ab einem gewissen cap geht nur noch der critschaden runter, der rest nicht mehr
> 
> hexer und wenig dmg? vll weniger als ein krieger oder ähnliches, aber trotzdem macht er im vergleich zu mage viel dmg. und das besondere am hexer ist, dass er dich einfach aussaugt ohne dass du was machen kannst^^ (vorallem kann man sie kaum countern und somit kaum den dmg verhindern wie beim mage)



Da du wohl llaut deinem Equip viel Erfahrung im PVP hast möchte ich deine Meinung nciht revidieren, finde jedoch, dass:
Ein Hexer braucht mehr Life als andere, Aderlass undso... 
ab 498 Resilence geht nur noch Critchance runter, CritDMG bleibt bei 25%
SL-Hexer die für Arena geskillt sind machen sehr wenig Schaden bei 10k in 18 sek(soviel DMG macht er mit seinen DoTs) sind es 555,(5) DPS. Klar kommt mal Schattentranceproc und Crit usw. dennoch macht ein Mage in der gleichen Zeit mehr DMG. Was du meinst sind DestroLocks, mit guten Equip sind 7k Shadowbolts und 1500 DPS drin.
Ach BTW... gegen Eismages ist es sehr schwer. Gegen 2x Eisblock, 2x Frostnova und sitzendem CS ist es fast unmöglich.


----------



## Dunham (25. April 2008)

Mentor schrieb:


> Da du wohl llaut deinem Equip viel Erfahrung im PVP hast möchte ich deine Meinung nciht revidieren, finde jedoch, dass:
> Ein Hexer braucht mehr Life als andere, Aderlass undso...
> ab 498 Resilence geht nur noch Critchance runter, CritDMG bleibt bei 25%
> SL-Hexer die für Arena geskillt sind machen sehr wenig Schaden bei 10k in 18 sek(soviel DMG macht er mit seinen DoTs) sind es 555,(5) DPS. Klar kommt mal Schattentranceproc und Crit usw. dennoch macht ein Mage in der gleichen Zeit mehr DMG. Was du meinst sind DestroLocks, mit guten Equip sind 7k Shadowbolts und 1500 DPS drin.



jo ich sag ja 13-14k sind oke aber 15k ist doch etwas viel. (14k sind immer noch 2-3k mehr als andere klassen)
und der hexer kann fast alles instant und er dottet ja viele targets gleichzeitig zu. und die tatsache, dass man einen hexer kaum countern kann und einen mage mti einem counter fast 8 sekunden ausschalten kann, spricht schon für den hexer.

btw: tibalands fokuskristall in kombination mit hexer.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SixNight (25. April 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hasse Krieger und will deshalb ne konterklasse zum krieger zocken welche bieten sich da an ?
> Also mage ist klar aber was gibs sonst noch so ?
> 
> ...



Zomfg wieso zockt man sich ne klasse hoch die krieger bashen kann learn 2 play fertig aus


----------



## Schwuuu (25. April 2008)

ganz easy Jede Klasse kann Jede Klasse ownen skill ist hier das stichwort


----------



## Thoryia (25. April 2008)

Mentor schrieb:


> Also ich wollte es nciht erwähnen aber soweit ich es weiss absorbiert Pet 20% vom DMG soviel erst ein mal zu deinem Wissen. Zweitens gehst du mal ins Arsenal und suchts bei Arenaranglisten mal die Hexer die s3 equiped sind. Du wirst feststellen, dass mit Ausdauersockel 15k locker drin sind.
> 
> Zur Resilence... Sieh mal mein Profil an und du wirst sehen, dass mein Priester mit 500+ Resilence in die Arena geht und ist nicht mal voll S3equiped.
> Märchen... ich glaube du hast keine Ahnung vom PVP und dazugehörigen Equipment und deshalb erkläre ich dir mal wie es mit den DoTs geht.
> ...


Verstehendes Lesen ist bei Buffed leider Mangelware. Ok, das Pet absorbiert 20% statt 15% das ist richtig. ABER wo steht ein WL kann keine 15k Live haben? Hab ich nicht behauptet, sondern Deiner Aussage nur entnommen, das der "gleichlevelig Equipte" Krieger 10k hat dann, was mal totaler Schwachfug ist. Ein Krieger mit S3 sollte 15k und mehr LOCKER haben. 

Ein Priester oder WL mit 500+(!) Resi zu sockeln oder zu enchanten ist genau so Schwachfug, Dir wird entweder DMG oder HEAL fehlen, je nach Klasse! Aber schön das Du Ahnung hast, und mich an Deinem Wissen teilhaben lässt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann weiss ich immer noch nicht wie Du auf die 10k Dmg in 10 Sek über Dots kommen willst?

Dein Rechenbeispiel ist ja ganz hübsch, aber Sachen wie Global CD und das Dots nur alle 3 Sekunden Ticken und auch nicht SOFORT nach dem setzen hast Du leider vergessen in Deinem tollen Rechenbeispiel.

Um dem Krieger also 10k Dmg über Dots in ZEHN Sekunden rein zudrücken frag ich mich wie das geht, und zwar nur in der Theorie, der Krieger ist grad so nett und bleibt freundlicherweise stehen um dich mal gewähren zu lassen bzw ist Afk Toilette:

Start bzw 0 Sekunde...Verderbnis sagst Du 400-450...also mal den Höchstwert genommen und damit angefangen Eröffnung VERDERBNIS
1 sekunde...null dmg
1 1/2 Sekunden... null DMG, GCD vorbei und Zeit für...
Lebensentzug, sagst Du 200-250, nehmen wir wieder das höhere 250 also gedottet
3 Sekunden...und da kommt auch schon der erste DMG, der 450er Verderbnis Tick. TATA
Zeit für den Fluch der Pein, leider gibst Du hier kein DoT an, ich nehme mal als Wert 500, von deinen 4k durch 8 ausgehend, ist leider etwas verfälscht da weniger zu beginn, aber egal ich rechne ja eh zu Deinen Gunsten in dem Beispiel.
4 1/2 Sekunden... Bäng Lebenzentzug tickt das erste mal mit 250, mittlerweile ist der GESAMT DMG auf sagenhafte 700 DMG angestiegen!
Ausserdem kommt jetzt der Blutsauger ins Spiel, unser imaginärer Krieger bewegt sich ja nicht und macht kein DMG, könn wir also gnadenlos aussaugen den Typen...bäm 400 Tick, zusammen also nun schon 1100 DMG!
6 Sekunden...nun geht die Post aber ab, 450er Verderbniss, Und FdP kommt auch das erste mal mit 500, die beiden zusammen 950, mit dem schon erreichten DMG 2050 plus dem Blutsauger auf unserem AFK Krieger von 400 sind das stattliche 2450!
7 1/2 Sekunden Lebensentzug ist wieder am Drücker, 250 plus, und Blutsauger auch nochmal 400 zusammen 650, mit dem bisherigen DMG liegen wir jetzt bei 3100 DMG! Langsam wirds spannend...
9 Sekunden...wieder 450 Verd., FdP 500, Blutsauger 400 zusammen 1350, mit dem bisherigen DMG ergeben das GIGANTISCHE 4450 DMG! (sollte Dir aufgefallen sein das ich aus Schreibfaulheit etwas geschummelt habe bei Blutsauger rechne halt 400 noch dazu.^^)
10 Sekunden...ein Blutsauger tickt noch mit 400, zusammen also knapp 5k Dmg. 

Das alles wohlgemerkt bei perfekter Ausnutzung des GCD, keinem Resist und einem AFK Krieger. Soviel zu Deinem 10k in 10 Sekunden über DoT Ticks...
Ein S3 Krieger haut Dir in 10 Sekunden sowas von LOCKER 10K und mehr DMG um die Ohren, das dir schwindelig wird.

Aber wie schon gesagt, ich lass mich gerne berichtigen.

Achso, Tante Edith hat mir grad noch gesteckt, gegen einen Krieger Fluch der Pein zu bringen statt Fluch der Erschöpfung is auch nicht so ne Glanzleistung...Alles aufgeführte ist immer noch auf diese Aussage von Dir bezogen:


Mentor schrieb:


> Blödsinn... geh mal von gleichem Equip aus. An einem SL-Lock mit 14-15k Life knabberst du mehr als an einem Dot-Lock. Und BTW 10 sek = fast kompletter Dotlauf = 10k DMG du stirbst schneller als der Hexer
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und was der 10 Sekunden Dotlauf ist, ist mir nach wie vor schleierhaft. Ich verstand da was mit laufen, also das Du den Krieger laufen lassen willst mit Fear? Oder meintest Du nur das die DoTs 10 Sekunden durchlaufen also wie in meinem Beispiel? Dann sind eben keine 10k Dmg drin siehe oben, vom Krieger allerdings schon.


----------



## Mini Vaati (4. Mai 2008)

meine meinung dazu ist:fast jede klasse kann fast jede klasse killen


----------



## Nightwraith (4. Mai 2008)

alexaner666 schrieb:


> da gibt es keine.
> wenn du zu schlecht bist deinen charakter zu spielen dann such nicht nach einer besseren Klasse.
> Diesen Thread zu erstellen wirft einen sehr erbärmlichen Eindruck auf dich.(ohne persönlich beleidigend sein zu wollen
> 
> ...


Schon wahr... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kotsos (4. Mai 2008)

Maxxter schrieb:


> SKILL!!


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Sehe ich auch so! Mit jeder Klasse basht man einen Krieger, skill muss man haben


----------



## Ouna (4. Mai 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hasse Krieger und will deshalb ne konterklasse zum krieger zocken welche bieten sich da an ?
> Also mage ist klar aber was gibs sonst noch so ?
> 
> ...


Defpala und du ownst jeden Melee, egal ob Rogue oder MS Warri.


----------



## Kazuna (4. Mai 2008)

Ohne mir alle Kommentare durchgelesen zu haben: Skill ist wichtig, aber es gibt in WoW nun mal ein Stein-Schere-Papier-Prinzip (mal mehr, mal weniger).
Hab Shadowpriest, 470res, 850spelldmg oder so und vergiss es...angeblich -15%dmg und durch res -critdmg, aber geht so ab...imo no chance, skillunabhängig bei ähnlichem Equipement.

p.s.: Jo, pvp priest ist (inzwischen) eben nur disc priest!


----------



## Deaty (5. Mai 2008)

Ich versuche mal zusammenzufassen:

Der Begriff "Konterklasse" ist ziemlich sinnfrei, da man mit jeder Klasse kontern KANN, dabei gibt es nur Unterschiede ob es nun leichter oder schwerer fällt. Fakt ist, wer seine Klasse beherrscht kann mit jedem fertig werden, und wenn der gegenüber seine Klasse ebenfalls beherrscht ist es eben ein sehr anspruchsvoller Kampf in dem Geschick gefragt ist.

/signed


----------



## champy01 (5. Mai 2008)

Deaty schrieb:


> Ich versuche mal zusammenzufassen:
> 
> Der Begriff "Konterklasse" ist ziemlich sinnfrei, da man mit jeder Klasse kontern KANN.



Scheere, Stein Prinzip, nicht jede Klasse mit gleichem Equip auf Highlvl kann Warris kontern. Das wurde hier im Thread schon gut gezeigt. Also als Schurke z.B. kannste gleich einpacken. 

Die Krieger sind zur Zeit recht imba im PvP. Die halten extrem viel aus und machen zum Teil Schaden davon träumen die Schurken nur, und da stimmt das Verhältnis momentan einfach nicht. Wer ein guten PvP Char spielen will sollte zum Krieger greifen.


----------



## scarii (5. Mai 2008)

ich mach sie mit meinem SP alle satt!
und das auch ohne PvP-Equip!
denn ma ehrlich...gibt doch nur nen paar die ihren Warri richtig drauf haben...der rest sind gimps die gehört haben son warri rockt im PvP....


----------



## Mindista (5. Mai 2008)

scarii schrieb:


> ich mach sie mit meinem SP alle satt!
> und das auch ohne PvP-Equip!
> denn ma ehrlich...gibt doch nur nen paar die ihren Warri richtig drauf haben...der rest sind gimps die gehört haben son warri rockt im PvP....



satt?

lass mich raten, du bist auf kochen geskillt ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jockurt (5. Mai 2008)

Es gibt sicherlich eine Klasse die den Krieger besiegt:
Frostmage
Jeder Noob-Frostmage kann jeglichen Krieger fertig machen.


----------



## Catharina von Falkenberg (5. Mai 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hasse Krieger und will deshalb ne konterklasse zum krieger zocken welche bieten sich da an ?
> Also mage ist klar aber was gibs sonst noch so ?
> 
> ...



Ganz klar: Jäger...!


----------



## Nélu (5. Mai 2008)

Wieso sagen alle Schurken haben keine Chance gegen einen Krieger?!

Letztens vor OG: Kumpel von mir will ein Duell gegen einen Krieger.

Beide Full S3, ausser der Rogue, der hatte die S2 Waffen - also schlechter equipt.
Die beiden machten so in etwa 5 Duelle, leider 5:0 für den Warri. ABER: Der Rogue war immer verdammt nah dran, brachte den Warri eigentlich *immer* auf 1-2% runter.

Man sieht: Das Schere-Stein-Papier Prinzip kann mittels Skill ausgehebelt und ignoriert werden. L2P!


----------



## Delhoven (5. Mai 2008)

Ein guter Icemage besiegt nen Warri ganz gut. Einfach durch Kiting und weils halt Magie ist wo die Rüssi nix bringt.


----------



## Neophytee (5. Mai 2008)

also ihc spiele nen schadow und nen magier ich find der magier ist ne langweilige klasse weil der nix aushält ^^ mein schadow ist ab besten equipt und macht eig recht spass kommt sogar vor das ich im marken run erster bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und arena gehts auch gut ab (manschmal) hab auch schon nen schurken und nen kreiger besiegt. aber ich find pala sind nur als tank geeignet(find ich) udn schami kA leider noch net gespielt.

aber als konter würd ich dudu sagen dudu  macht auch gut dmg
sonst hexer :O die machen ja porno dmg -.- 

also wer probs mit pala hatte liegt dann nur an den rumgeheale von denen !!!! aber mim schadow weis ich was dagegen zu tun xD


----------



## Zermeran (5. Mai 2008)

Restoschamane :-)

Ich hau dir jeden Krieger um :-)  Freue mich immer wie ein kleines Kind, wenn mich irgendwo ein Krieger solo angreift!!!


----------



## Urengroll (5. Mai 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Balance

Ist es nicht egal welche Klasse? Sollten doch alle gleich stark sein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lori. (5. Mai 2008)

Ich schlag mit meinem S1 Healpally jeden S3 Warri locker, mit einer Hand am Sack.


----------



## Thoryia (5. Mai 2008)

Lori. schrieb:


> Ich schlag mit meinem S1 Healpally jeden S3 Warri locker, mit einer Hand am Sack.


Pfui Du Fummeltrine.


----------



## Ouna (5. Mai 2008)

Ihr immer mit eurem Skill...

Geht man davon aus, dass 2 Spieler das selbe Gearniveau haben (z.b. 2x Full s3) und beide das selbe spielerische Vermögen (auch als Skill bezeichnet), gibt es trotzdem das Schere-Stein-Papier-Prinzip.

s3 Warri gegen s3 Rogue:
Der Rogue wird immer den kürzeren ziehen.

s3 Warri gegen s3 Mage:
Der Warri wird gar nicht erst wirklich an den Mage herankommen.

s3 Rogue gegen s3 Wl:
Rogue ownt.

Aber wie man weiß, ist nicht jeder seines Chars mächtig, von daher wird man fast nie auf selben Skillniveau kämpfen. Jeder Warri, der sich von einem gleichequipten Rogue ownen lässt, kann seinen Char nicht richtig spielen. Es gibt einfach Klassen, gegen die gewinnt man nur, wenn der andere scheiße spielt, es gibt Klassen, da hat man eine 50:50 Chance und es gibt Klassen, da kann man mit der Hand in der Hose spielen. Findet euch damit ab.


----------



## Dunham (5. Mai 2008)

Jockurt schrieb:


> Es gibt sicherlich eine Klasse die den Krieger besiegt:
> Frostmage
> Jeder Noob-Frostmage kann jeglichen Krieger fertig machen.


nein. bei gleich starken kriegern und mages ist das der fall, dass der mage im vorteil ist, aber wenn der krieger skilled ist und der mage ned gewinnt der krieger trotzdem.


----------



## Xall13 (5. Mai 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Ich hasse Krieger



Willkommen im CLub 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dergrossegonzo (5. Mai 2008)

Frag mal die 3 Krieger, die ich gestern in der Arena mit meinem Schurken gekillt hab (2 vs2).  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Der erste starb sogar schmerzlos - ist aus dem Stunlock nicht rausgekommen....

Wichtig zum Kontern:

1. Skill
2. Ausrüstung
3. Glück (wenn man halt 3-4 mal crittet, ist Ende)


----------



## kescho (5. Mai 2008)

ok Oo getsern schrieb ich zum 1mio. mal jede klasse kann jede klasse lockern killn es kommt auf dich an jeder kann es schaffen mit nen holy priest einen schurken zu killn 
ich spiel selba nen combat schami und hab gegen jede klasse vor und nachteile kommt ein hexer feart einen und saugt dich aus no chance aba wenn ich an ihn dran bin is er tot 2-3 schläge kommt ein krieger geh ich auf fernkampf und kein problem


----------



## Sardaukar (5. Mai 2008)

OMG.. gebt dem bloß nicht den Tipp auf Hunter reroll - gibt leider schon mehr als genug die diese eigentlich doch so wundervolle Klasse in Verruf gebracht haben.


----------



## Caymen (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich finde als Heiler 
(Restoschamane wie ich / Holypaladin / Druide (ich nehm die Priester mal raus, weil die es hier nicht so einfach haben...^^)
Hat man schon einen großen vorteil gegen die Meleeklassen die sich nicht heilen können. Als Schamane kann ich halt super durch Frostshock kiten und mit Instant Geisterwolf auch mal wegrennen und mich hochheilen (außerdem können Krieger mein Erdschild nicht disspellen =)
Deswegen würde ich mal sagen Healer>Krieger (Wobei Healer Definiert ist als Teil der Menge oben genannter Klassen =)
Das heißt aber nicht dass man als Melee keine Chance gegen einen heiler hat...^^ Bin auch schon oft von Schurken im open PvP einfach nur weggehauen worden ohne irgendwas machen zu können


----------



## RazZerrR (5. Mai 2008)

Maxxter schrieb:


> Um jetzt mal eine etwas qualifiziertere Antwort zu liefern:
> 
> Paladin (Holy) haben gegen MS-Krieger Vorteile. Durch Platte bekommt der Krieger keine bzw. kaum Wut, da der DMG sehr gering ist. Der Holy-Pala (wenn richtig gespielt) nukt den Krieger dann einfach mit seinem Holy-DMG weg, der ja, wie man weiß, durch die Rüstung durch geht. Also kann der Krieger auch.. was weiß ich... 5 Mio Rüssi haben, der Pala macht IMMER NOCH dmg, im Gegensatz zum Krieger.
> Ansonsten Jäger, immer schön kiten...


seh ich genau so 

topic: nimm nen pala und lern mit ihm zu spielen


----------



## Kyreen (5. Mai 2008)

Mit Mage hast du es im Regelfall relativ leicht, als Schurke ist Krieger auch ganz gut schaffbar, aber alles eine Sache des skills, wobei du als Schurke schon was rauskloppen musst , damit du einen Krieger der wirklich gut ist, umhaust. 
Aber als mage hast du aufm BG relativ leichtes Spiel.
Sonst wüsst ich nichts, als Paladin ist es gegen krieger auch sone Sache....
Warlock und Shadows sind doch eher relative Beute für einen Krieger... 
Schamys, na ja ... 

Spiel n mage, da haste die besten Karten denk ich


----------



## Marlix (5. Mai 2008)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> verstehe ich nich aber ok,gehen wir mal durch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hexer hat nur die möglichkeit mit furcht den auf distanz zu halten?? Sicher =) fallen da grad noch 2 weitere möglichkeiten ein^^ Also krieger allein geht schon wenns auch etwas schwerer ist als andere klassen aber ohne ein heiler im genick is der auch kein problem mehr^^

Zum schurken würde mal sagen durch die ganzen stun möglichkeiten und sowas wie blenden etc hat der ganz gute karten gegen einen krieger wie gesagt es kommt auf die spielweise des jeweiliger spieler an wenn der einen schurken aufs messer beherrscht holzt der neben einem krieger auch gern mal einen schami weg alles schon erlebt^^

Daher würde ich behaupten es gibt von den klassen kein wirklicher konter gegen andere klassen, da der spieler der den character spielt viel ausmacht der kann noch so ein guter equipter char haben und verliert trotzdem gegen s1 equipte. Der Rest macht das stein/schere/papier prinzip von Blizz.


----------



## Kelki (5. Mai 2008)

ok ich hab net alles gelesen will aber dem te helfen.

also gegen warry ganz klar bm hunter, mit einem solchen wirste so ziemlich gegen keine klasse ausser vllt dudus nen problem haben. =)

und als feral dudu gegen nen warry solltest auch noch easy mode haben.

paladin vllt auch, aber wer will schon nen pala sein. :>

sonst fällt mir aber eigentlich gerade nicht soviel ein was ich unter angst gegner führe...

habe nen 70er warri und 70er hunter.

mfg


----------



## BurningShaddow (5. Mai 2008)

ich hab die sache etwas anders geregelt.
Da mein mage den öfteren von Kriegern weggeputzt wurde hab ich mir einfach einen Kriegertwink erstellt und mit der richtigen spielweise und equip machst du auch andere Krieger fertig.
Ansonsten Jäger oder Paladin meiner meinung nach.


----------



## TwistedTransistor (5. Mai 2008)

Also ich bin für nen Restroschami.Spiele auf dem Arenaserver öfters Duelle und ich finde bisher hat mir kein Warri besondere Probleme gemacht.Musst halt Erdschild daueraktiv halten und Flammenzunge auf die Waffe tun ,dann immer schön um den Warri rumspringen und Frostschocken und Totems aktiv halten.Un voila schon hste nen toten Warri.

http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/basics/t...051355013515321


----------



## Zermeran (5. Mai 2008)

nochmal: Restoschamane :-)


Mit Erdschild und Wächter der Natur kannste 5 min afk gehen und wenn de wiederkommst stehst du immer noch da!!

Mit genug Abhärtung geht dann nichts mehr!!

Wenn dann ein Krieger mit 2 Einhandwaffen ankommt, und du nur dmgzahlen von <100 liest, stirbst du eher am Lachen als an dem dmg den er macht!

Mit meinem Instant heil ich mich für 5k, bei crit sind dann auch mal 7k, mache aber fast genauso viel dmg wie der Krieger, denn dank heal/spelldmg hauen meine Schocks mehr als gut rein!!
Selbst mit MS heile ich mich mehr, als er schaden macht, und so oft kann er mich net pummeln, das nichts durchgeht!!!

Und wenn doch: Erdschild und Wächter der Natur :-)


----------



## Gambloodhorn (5. Mai 2008)

Huhu =)

Nimm am besten einen jäger, wenn du keinen Mage spielen willst!

Vorteile:
-kiten^^
-Petmacht beim kiten ordentlich dmg
-Fallen wie Frostfallen machen den Krieger sehr langsam und verschaffen dir zeit
-eben keine bzw geringe castzeit^^
-Schwere Rüssi, kriegt damit nicht ganz so viel schaden wie zB stoffies is ja kla


Schwächen:
-
-Ist der krieger erstmal dran ist es schwierig ihn wieder auf distans zu bekommen, ist aber schaffbar mit zurechtstutzen oder mit Petstunn (grad kein Plan wie des heißt), setzt natürlich voraus das du bm geskillt bist


Joah anstonsten denk ich mal shadow Priests ham ne gute chance und en hexer ist son randfall^^

lg


----------



## turalya (5. Mai 2008)

BurningShaddow schrieb:


> ich hab die sache etwas anders geregelt.
> Da mein mage den öfteren von Kriegern weggeputzt wurde hab ich mir einfach einen Kriegertwink erstellt und mit der richtigen spielweise und equip machst du auch andere Krieger fertig.
> Ansonsten Jäger oder Paladin meiner meinung nach.


als mage von nem krieger?
sry aba ich hab mit lvl 64 nen 70er krieger besiegt der nich schlecht equipt war


----------



## lyandris (19. Mai 2008)

so komisch es klingt sl/sl warlocks xD


----------



## Geibscher (19. Mai 2008)

Lies dein Maulbuch zuende und frag Chuck Norris alias Wayne am Arschgipfelberg um Rat  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ronas (19. Mai 2008)

Also ich würd behaupten wollen dass Hexer dank tausenden DoTs und Mr.Blaue Wolke als Pet so ziemlich jede klasse außer Schurken problemlos zerlegen solang der equipunterschied nicht so riesig und halbwegs skill vorhanden ist.

Edit sagt: How to play a Warlock in PvP:
1.)change target
2.)send your pet
3.)crush your face into the keyboard while screaming "I´ll pown U all!!!111


----------



## Hellraiser1488 (19. Mai 2008)

ganz klar jede klasse kann jede klasse bashen wenn man sie nur richtig spielt


----------



## Kujon (19. Mai 2008)

jon_x schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich hasse Krieger und will deshalb ne konterklasse zum krieger zocken welche bieten sich da an ?
> Also mage ist klar aber was gibs sonst noch so ?
> 
> ...



diszi-priester mit viel abhärtung, druiden (geht dann auch ohne abhärtung^^), frost-mages sicher auch...hmmm...besser equippte hexis (verlieren zwar auch manchmal, aber mit glück geht der krieger noch an den dots drauf^^)

prinzipiell fast alles, das sich heilen kann^^


----------



## PinkBunny (19. Mai 2008)

ähm so ziemlich alles ist eine konterklasse zum krieger - wenn er alleine ist. Ausser vielleicht Schurken und Verstärker.


----------



## Kujon (19. Mai 2008)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> Hexenmeister: auch jut, aber dauert zu lang, der krieger kann nur durch furcht auf distanz gehalten werden
> cya, miggel aus Rexxar :Knallkröte



fear nützt i.d.r. beim krieger nix - ausser er ist mit einer defskillung unterwegs oder du erwischt ihn in der falschen haltung und todeswunsch hat cd

und shadows? hmm...naja, gewöhnlich sind die nur opfer, ausser ihr blackout procct grad häufig...


----------



## Two (19. Mai 2008)

Hellraiser1488 schrieb:


> ganz klar jede klasse kann jede klasse bashen wenn man sie nur richtig spielt


würd ich auch sagen, mit manchen ist es zwar nicht ganz so leicht aber durchausmachbar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lord Freezy (20. Mai 2008)

ganz einfach spiel nen balance druid - wurzeln, wenn vorhanden treants drauf und dann dps fahren - des wichtigste ist halt ihn im dauerwurzel zu haben


----------



## hödr (20. Mai 2008)

Schattenpriester


----------



## Al_xander (5. Oktober 2009)

Grüß Gott, 

erstma beruhigen =D
Sonst kriegste noch nen Herzanfall 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tank / Retri Paladin biete sich an 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 solltest aber lieber nen Freund werbe damit du schon in der Scherbenwelt lvln kannst, Palas sind in den ersten lvl schwer hoch zu bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Damit kannste en Krieger umnieten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG Al_x


----------



## DenniBoy16 (5. Oktober 2009)

also gegen n warri kommt man als dk am besten an^^
du drückst dem warri schaden rein und healst dich dabei imba gut selbst.
wenn du dk richtig zocken kannst schaffste sogar alle klassen aber warri geht am einfachsten (eigene erfahrung)^^


----------



## Alpirìh (5. Oktober 2009)

jon_x schrieb:


> hab die schnauze voll von kriegern auf die schnauze zu bekommen !



Es ist egal was du spielst; Krieger werden dich immer verkloppen können....

Gilt aber auch für alle anderen Klassen.... Wer sein Char spielen kann, wird gewinnen.... Auch Krieger sind nicht unsterblich.... Mach die schlau, wie ein Krieger "funktioniert" und du weißt, wie du ihn legen kannst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (5. Oktober 2009)

peterpannbg schrieb:


> Ganz klar Pala, spiel nen Pala richtig und jeder Krieger verzweifelt dran.



Faceroll nen pala und fast jede klasse verzweifelt dran...
Habs auf dem PTR ausprobiert und dk´s mit selbem equip downbekommen...
einfach die paar dmg tasten stun und mal n heal und down...

krieger sind derzeit die größten opfer im pvp meiner meinung nach
wenn du wirklich Krieger hasst, noch nie einen DK oder Paladin gesehen? die sind wirklich schlimm, die bekommst du deutlich schwerer down als einen krieger >_>

Achja was Krieger downmachen kann (mit richtiger Skillung etc.):
Paladin
Todesritter
Schamane
Krieger
Magier
Hexenmeister
Jäger
Druide
Priester
Schurke



Alpirìh schrieb:


> Es ist egal was du spielst; Krieger werden dich immer verkloppen können....
> 
> Gilt aber auch für alle anderen Klassen.... Wer sein Char spielen kann, wird gewinnen.... Auch Krieger sind nicht unsterblich.... Mach die schlau, wie ein Krieger "funktioniert" und du weißt, wie du ihn legen kannst...
> 
> ...



Wobei man als Krieger (angenommen man hat den gleichen Skill wie sein Gegner und genau das gleiche Equip) stehen die Chancen sehr schlecht gegen einen Paladin oder DK zu gewinnen...


----------



## Leang (5. Oktober 2009)

ich selbst spiel fury krieger im bg und es gibt KEINE klasse die den krieger überragend wegbashen kann. warum? ganz einfach ich hau als krieger vom priester bis hin zum dk alles um aber wenn die anderen gut spielen kann es durchaus auch andersrum sein.

kurz gesagt, der krieger kann alle klassen umhauen aber auch von den anderen klassen umgehauen werden.

mfg,

Leang


Ps. wenn du es nicht packst dann hilft echt nur eins L2p


----------



## Diregon (5. Oktober 2009)

1.vernkämpfer werden ziemlisch schnell nah an einen ranngezogen als krieger oder verlangsamt wodurch sie einfach n totales opfer sind..außer sie haben nen schadensabsorber an..
2. palas und schurken sind die größten feinde unserer seits da 
pala: einfach mal hochheilen kann und der krieger die möglischkeit nich hat...
schurke: einfach dauert gestant..(was mir bis jetz nich grad selten passiert ist)

Ansonsten ist der krieger der perfekte unterbrecher was ihn eig gegenüber den meisten mage klassen ziemlisch imuhn macht


----------



## Makuma (5. Oktober 2009)

Hexenmeister: auch jut, aber dauert zu lang, der krieger kann nur durch furcht auf distanz gehalten werden
Priester: heilen ja,aber zauber dauern zu lange kann nich oft fearen,nahkampf schwach,also nein


lol
da hat aber jemand ahnung xD

weiterhin viel spaß beim fearn^^


----------



## Makuma (5. Oktober 2009)

Hexenmeister: auch jut, aber dauert zu lang, der krieger kann nur durch furcht auf distanz gehalten werden
Priester: heilen ja,aber zauber dauern zu lange kann nich oft fearen,nahkampf schwach,also nein


lol
da hat aber jemand ahnung xD

weiterhin viel spaß beim fearn^^


----------



## ricci (5. Oktober 2009)

nach meiner Erfahrung als Deff UND Off (PvP + PvE) Krieger.. muss ich sagen..
die Klasse wo ich oft Propleme habe ist ein Pala oder auf jedenfall ein Frostmage, obwohl ich langsam glaube das Mages es verlernt haben bei Klingensturm zu blinzeln xD!


----------



## arkanownz (5. Oktober 2009)

Mach dir nen Krieger, und lern ihn so gut zu spielen das kein anderer Krieger ne Chance geg. dich hat!
Dann suchste dir nen Heal-Drood und zack spielste 2v2->mind. 1,8k rating 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Karasuke (5. Oktober 2009)

Wenn dir Krieger auf die Nerven gehen, dann hör auf PvP zu zocken *g*
Mal ehrlich, wenn du deine Klasse richtig einzusetzen weißt, kloppst du jeden Gegner aus den Sandalen und lässt ihn virtuelles Gras fressen, egal welche Klasse du spielst.
Mit meinem Vergelter-Paladin mähe ich regelmäßig alles um, was irgendwie nach Horde aussieht. Lern deine Klasse einfach besser kennen und vertief dich etwas - entwickel kleine Strategien gegen div. Klassen.
Die Einzigen die mich aufhalten im PvP sind Dämonologie-Hexer, die einem im Dauerfear halten, während die Teufelswache einem den Hosenboden stramm zieht, und Disziplin-Priester... Das sind echt harte Nüsse!


----------



## VallovShatt (5. Oktober 2009)

Ist mir neu dass Krieger op sind. 

Über Palas und dks wird sich immer fürchterlichst beschwert, aber Krieger? Jo, dauert ne Weile einen kaputt zu bekommen und dadurch könnts sogar passieren dass der Krieger gewinnt, aber hier wirds ja beschrieben als würde der TE von denen entsetzlich durch den Wolf gedreht und Chancenlos totgeprügelt werden. 
Gut ich komm von nem PVE-Server und bin selber n ziemlicher PvP-muffel, aber ich werd mal im Kriegerforum nachsehn ob da nerf-spams sind.
Aber ich denke es gibt keine Klasse die richtig gespielt keine Chance hätte.


----------



## Yuvi (5. Oktober 2009)

Mage,schurke,hunter


----------



## Super PePe (5. Oktober 2009)

ich hab lang überlegt was man hier schreiben kann aber da ich als defwarri nur über 49 int unbuff verfüge, komme ich immer nur wieder zu einem schluss .. der skill entscheidet ... *poliert sein schild* 
und dazu solltest die klasse spielen um zuverstehen wo die schwachpunkte sind eh du dir 'ne wegnukeeumelbashbumpewpew klasse 'baust' ... bist sonst nur opfer


----------



## Weissnet (5. Oktober 2009)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> n
> Paladin: Ganz schlecht, im nahkampf unterlegen und zauber nich wirklich, einzig das heilen hilft ihm weita




Lol ist das dümmste was ich je gehört habe...

ps. Ohne skill könnte es allerdings hinkommen, nur bitte nicht gleich von sich auf andere schließen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sylvanas (5. Oktober 2009)

die einzigen klassen, die wirksam gegen krieger sind, sind frostmage, dk, pala und villt auch destro wl (jäger evtl au kp).

als heiler wirst eh früher oder später umgerotzt. 

wieso leute hier schurken nennen versteh ich au nich so, versuchts mal mit schild anzuzien, schildwall und so müll noobs.

alle andern dds sind nur nochn witz. gegen 50% gewinnst mit dieser faceroller klasse scho nur wenn man ancharged, enn ms reinhaut und lolrolflcopter zündet.


früher brauchte man für warri noch ein kleines bisschen timing, aber heute lauft man die ganze zeit mit 100 wut rum und kann fast in jedem gcd was machen.

mfg


----------



## Maladin (5. Oktober 2009)

Offtopic entfernt - bleibt bitte beim Thema oder es gibt eine gepaddelt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



/wink maladin


----------



## hödr (5. Oktober 2009)

Spiel n Ice Mage...

Die sollten Krieger ohne Probs packen....


----------



## chyroon (5. Oktober 2009)

DK und ey wenn du mir jetzt sagst das du nen DK hast und nen Krieger dich umrotzt... sry aber dann wird dir weder nen Pala oder nen Frostmage was nützen. 

Keine Klasse kann mit sonst so guten Fähigkeiten, die Skilllosigkeit eines Spielers ausgleichen.

Vllt. die einzigste Möglichkeit wäre da noch, du wandelst  dich in einen geheiligten, gottesgleichen Gamemaster um^^

Aber Achtung, auch ein GM muss/will/kann mehr als 1 Taste drücken^^


- Was ist wenn du dann ne Klasse gefunden hast, dann Krieger umbashen  tust *hust-verschluckt* UND aufeinmal basht dich die jeweilige Konterklasse von deiner Konterklasse um - haust du dann hier wieder ein Fredchen rein: XY Konterklasse?  Ein Teufelskreis^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (5. Oktober 2009)

ganz einfach... wies schon 100 vor mir sagten ... l2p ... 
wer seine klasse beherrscht kann siegen wer nur denkt omg mein klasse is so schlecht darum verlier ich immer is in meinen augen ein feigling... ja nicht meine eigene unzlänglichkeit zugeben muss natürlich an der klasse liegen an was sonst! ich kann mir dich so richtig vorstellen bist bestimmt so ein kleiner imba roxxoor faceroll zocker man man man sowas hass ich


----------



## Ant1gen (5. Oktober 2009)

jon_x schrieb:


> nein ich will ne klasse spielen die Krieger basht !
> hab die schnauze voll von kriegern auf die schnauze zu bekommen !



Fang einen DK an, sit eine verdammte Antiwarri klasse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



oder Mage, vorrasugesetzt du hast skill und kennst die Schwachstellen eines Krieger...


----------



## WhoRu (5. Oktober 2009)

finds spannend das hier niemand darauf eingeht von wann der thread ist (15.04.2008) zum damaligen zeitpunkt war der krieger schon leicht op im pvp.  War ja noch bc und wenn ich mich nicht total irre auch noch weit vor dem patch mit den neuen Talenten. Der Pala war da noch beiweitem nicht so stark wie heute und auch den DK gabs noch net. Und man glaubt es kaum aber in s1/s2 waren die warri/dudu teams kaum zu schlagen. Vom heutigen standpunkt her ist der krieger leider vergleichsweise recht schwach im PvP (mein eindruck) als Arms krieger kann man ohne heal einpacken, mit heal ist man aber eine naturgewalt. Deff ist da schon wesentlich böser allerdings fehlt damit der dmg um effektiv zu kämpfen aber mit 2-3 dds im rücken eine gute support skillung. (massenstun, rüssi reißen, ap debuff, und kaum tot zu bekommen) Generell kann ich momentan eher caster klassen, dks oder palas als konter empfehlen^^

mfg


----------



## searinus (5. Oktober 2009)

Wie wärs mit dk?
Wie wärs mit Pala?

Das sind in etwa die Klassen, die gute Chancen gegenüber einem Warri haben, da sie ebenso zäh sind und seinen bladestorm lebendig überstehen.

Schamanen: Ein Ele hat nette Chancen, aber eine Meele...Der ist ähnlich wie der Schurke: Hoher Schaden, recht gebrechlich und bevor der Meele seine Geheimwaffe (Wildgeist) zücken kann ist der Warri mit Ansturm schon an ihm dran...

Schurken: Sehr ungeeignet, da ein warri zu robust ist und der Schurke zu gebrechlich.

Jäger: Ähnlich wie der Schamane hat jedoch recht nette Chancen mit fast jeder skillung.

Magier: Kein Kommentar

Hexenmeister: Ein relativ ausgeglichener Kampf, da der Warri die hohen Schadenszahlen gut, aber gegen seine Dot's ist der Krieger recht machtlos, aber mit Hexenmeistern kenn ich mich eh net so gut aus.

Priester: Siehe Schurke, kenne mich da jetzt aber auch nicht so aus...

Druide: Kommt drauf an...
Ihn kann man zu den Klassen recht gut zuteilen: Katze - Schurke
                                                                      Bär - Deffwarri
                                                                      Baum - Heilender...ähm...keine Ahnung  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , aber ich weiß, dass der Baum nicht so gut gegen die recht heftigen Schadensschläge angehen kann
                                                                      Boomkin - Siehe Mage/Hexenmeister


----------



## Albra (5. Oktober 2009)

Lambiii schrieb:


> Gegen Krieger sind ja viele Klassen gut^^, außer Schurken, Hexern und *Feraldruiden.*



lügner ich putz krieger und diese möchtegernarthasverschnitte um auch wenn die 1hit haben
nur gegen fernkämpfer caster und angstblasen hab ich nur wenig aussichten


----------



## Crosis (5. Oktober 2009)

Knallkröte schrieb:


> Hexenmeister: auch jut, aber dauert zu lang, der krieger kann nur durch furcht auf distanz gehalten werden


wtf dauert zu lang halbwegs gekonter destro macht krieger locker platt


----------

